# El-Sisi: Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the region



## The SC

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.

During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region

President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.

President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.

President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.


https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## KaiserX

Yeah sure. Just like the pounding the israelis gave their inept forces. All arab militaries only have the latest toys for fly bys.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Clutch

Lol... No dictatorial regime or Arab country has any sort of credible Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IblinI

a nation with huge potiential.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## khansaheeb

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917



Yes, become so powerful that he massacred Egyptians and is committing crimes against the Palestinian people in the interests of their Zion masters. He obviously knows how to use power in the right way.

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
2


----------



## NAS & GOA

El-Sisi is the most stupid thing that has ever happened to Egypt..... He has stabbed the Egyptians in their back on behest of SAUDI-CIA nexus...... And uncle sam has literally pissed on him ever since..... he is typical third rated dictator like mushi, did not even get a square leverage in exchange 

He is still not realizing that he actually provided the impetus for Gulfies acceptance of israel through his persecution of MB..... a move which has damaged Egypt the most in strategic terms....... His armed forces are a hoax.... They shall vanish/evaporate in a matter of 24 hrs..... And i m not shooting from the hip..... This is based on personal experience......

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## retaxis

Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

IblinI said:


> a nation with huge potiential.



hard to disagree here. Egypt has come a long road and finally here. A regional power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NAS & GOA

retaxis said:


> Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.


I quite disagree..... There was nothing about SISI or his military prowess.... Entire western gangsters (EU + USA + GULFIES + ISRAEL) standing behind him.... Officially delivering arms to an unrecognized govt.... Turkey stood all alone..... Yet screwed haftar's forces... I guess we need to see ground realities and take into account the geo-political equation....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-SaGe

As a Turk, Egypt's strengthening only makes me happy. Governments are temporary, but friendship between relative and muslim nations always permanent.

Unlike other Arab countries, Egypt has a huge military potential. The strong tradition of the Egyptian military controls the country both economically and politically. This may provide some unique advantages for the Egyptian state to deepen its defense industry as a subsystems provider and strengthen its ecosystem in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KurtisBrian

IblinI said:


> a nation with huge potiential.



If people believed that they would move there and take advantage of that potential. 
Immigrants attempt go to the lands where there is the best potential. Immigrants do not go to Egypt. 
Egypt must have almost no potential. People still leaving China...China's potential cannot be good. Same with India. 
What occurs in mature lands is an internal struggle to consume more of what already exists. NOT POTENTIAL. All the wealth and energy in those places is already there and being used. Those who rise up have just consumed the wealth and energy of others. 
USA has both the most potential and the greatest ability to consume what exists in the world. People know this and flood into the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917


They have drones powered by Car engine 😆 and they are 1000 sisi  Jks


----------



## My-Analogous

retaxis said:


> Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.


You mean same Turkey who is giving tough time to US is scared of Egypt. LOL


----------



## Titanium100

Sisi is for once speaking a single word of truth. Never been a fan of Sisi but I agree with him here and he has done good recently by building alot of new cities he deserves his fair share of patting on the back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

KurtisBrian said:


> If people believed that they would move there and take advantage of that potential.
> Immigrants attempt go to the lands where there is the best potential. Immigrants do not go to Egypt.
> Egypt must have almost no potential. People still leaving China...China's potential cannot be good. Same with India.
> What occurs in mature lands is an internal struggle to consume more of what already exists. NOT POTENTIAL. All the wealth and energy in those places is already there and being used. Those who rise up have just consumed the wealth and energy of others.
> USA has both the most potential and the greatest ability to consume what exists in the world. People know this and flood into the USA.



What kind of nonsense is this reasoning. Egypt is one of the oldest civlizations. It has thrived multiple times and it is still thriving. The world is not only Today but Tomorrow and Egypt has a promising future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What kind of nonsense is this reasoning. Egypt is one of the oldest civlizations. It has thrived multiple times and it is still thriving. The world is not only Today but Tomorrow and Egypt has a promising future



So why are you not there?
If you see all this potential then why are you not there using that potential and reaping the huge rewards? Why do other people not do it?


----------



## colonel rajesh

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917



he is right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

KurtisBrian said:


> So why are you not there?
> If you see all this potential then why are you not there using that potential and reaping the huge rewards? Why do other people not do it?



100mio people call it already home. How many people does Canada has what like 25m? Egypt is the heart point of all civilzations. You don't see anyone leaving there because it is the heart point of civilzation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Titanium100 said:


> 100mio people call it already home. How many people does Canada has what like 25m? Egypt is the heart point of all civilzations. You don't see anyone leaving there because it is the heart point of civilzation



Yes, thank you! 100 million people, it is stuffed. No resources, hardly enough water, too many people. NO potential. just taking from those already there. like too many pigs in a hog house without enough food, eat each other.
Egypt cannot even feed itself. It only has enough water because of what it obtains from others namely the Ethiopians. Anybody who says it has great potential should go there and partake of that great potential.

Indeed, Canada has HUGE potential, so millions of migrants come to get a piece of that potential (just like the Germans flooding into Britain and Europe in the past).


----------



## Titanium100

KurtisBrian said:


> Yes, thank you! 100 million people, it is stuffed. No resources, hardly enough water, too many people. NO potential. just taking from those already there. like too many pigs in a hog house without enough food, eat each other.
> Egypt cannot even feed itself. It only has enough water because of what it obtains from others namely the Ethiopians. Anybody who says it has great potential should go there and partake of that great potential.
> 
> Indeed, Canada has HUGE potential, so millions of migrants come to get a piece of that potential (just like the Germans flooding into Britain and Europe in the past).



I was talking about potential. Egypt has more migrants then Canada by the way if we are going by migrants and More go to Egypt then Canada due to centrality location and Egypt is open society in regards to migrants.

Egypt is not a poor country as per say as you putted and yes Canada is more wealthy then Egypt as it stands but Canada is hardly the standard Egypt wants to become. Egypt has far larger low-class and medium middle-class and smaller higher-class.. Canada has a much bigger middle-class. Canada is wealthier then Egypt.

But still Egypt has more potential then Canada.. infrastructure wise Canada is not the standard Egypt is aiming for but rather Gulf-Singepore standard since Egypt is building 20 new cities model after these places as the infrastructure is the highest there in the world. I have been to CANADA and the infrastructure is still old and 1900-ish. With 20 new cities worth 2 trillion USD, plus Neom being next door and connected to Sharm El-sheikh the future is doubtedly in Egypt plus it is a much bigger market then Canada.

Egypt has always been the cradle of civilization and it will return to it's original position as the cradle of civilization within the next few 2-3 decades as the planners behind Eygpt are moving ahead with massive plans towards a new cradle of civilization boom. Which is futuristic plus Canada is lazy and don't want to build or change main while Egypt is building 20 new cities? Who has more potential and who does the future belong to?

I think in 2-3 decades people will move to Egypt and try to enter it even from EU and North America as it will become once again the cradle of civilzation and it is currently accelerating towards that target.

Such thing can only be achieved by people who are self-proud and who take pride in their history like the Egyptians and go on building craze just like they are doing now. Yesterday belonged to the Egyptians and tomorrow will belong to the Egyptians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salmanov

My-Analogous said:


> You mean same Turkey who is giving tough time to US is scared of Egypt. LOL


Yes erdogan is nothing but barking dog we saw what he did with trump


----------



## Trango Towers

Yeah right.....lanati


----------



## KurtisBrian

Titanium100 said:


> I was talking about potential. Egypt has more migrants then Canada by the way if we are going by migrants and More go to Egypt then Canada due to centrality location and Egypt is open society in regards to migrants.
> 
> Egypt is not a poor country as per say as you putted and yes Canada is more wealthy then Egypt as it stands but Canada is hardly the standard Egypt wants to become. Egypt has far larger low-class and medium middle-class and smaller higher-class.. Canada has a much bigger middle-class. Canada is wealthy then Egypt.
> 
> But still Egypt has more potential then Canada.. infrastructure wise Canada is not the standard Egypt is aiming for but rather Gulf-Singepore standard since Egypt is building 20 new cities model after these places as the infrastructure is the highest there in the world. I have been to CANADA and the infrastructure is still old and 1900-ish. With 20 new cities worth 2 trillion USD, plus Neom being next door and connected to Sharm El-sheikh the future is doubtedly in Egypt plus it is a much bigger market then Canada.
> 
> Egypt has always been the cradle of civilization and it will return to it's original position as the cradle of civilization within the next few 2-3 decades as the planners behind Eygpt are moving ahead with massive plans towards a newer cradle of civilization boom. Which is futuristic plus Canada is lazy and don't want to build or change main while Egypt is building 20 new cities? Who has more potential and how does the future belong to?
> 
> I think in 2-3 decades people will move to Egypt and try to enter it even from EU and North America as it will become once again the cradle of civilzation and it is currently accelerating towards that target.
> 
> Such think can only be achieved by people who are self-proud and who take pride in their history like the Egyptians and go on building craze just like they are doing now



We are talking POTENTIAL, dude.
So go to Egypt. Walk your talk. I say Canada and the USA have potential. I AM HERE. 
You say Egypt has the potential leave Denmark and move to Egypt. LIVE YOUR WORDS. You can move, most Indians, Bangladeshi and Pakistanis cannot. In a free world those folks would eat the lunch of most people in Europe (Asians, South Asians, Africans, SE Asians, Germans...are all tough to compete against). See if you can even compete against the slow weak Arabs.
Climb into that crowded Egyptian pen "full of potential" (according to you) and enter the hog eat hog world because of the lack of food (ie new wealth/resources).
Edit: I should add....maybe you will kick butt and find great success.


----------



## denel

KaiserX said:


> Yeah sure. Just like the pounding the israelis gave their inept forces. All arab militaries only have the latest toys for fly bys.


they cannot have enough to eat for their foot soldiers. It is a mafia organisation running completely parallel industries. 
The pharoahs are dead... long live Pharoah Nasser, Sadat, Mubarak, Sisi.

I told an friend when Morsi came into power - since dawn of humanity, Egypt has been under the york of armed men; there is no way they were going to let him go; well history continued to repeat itself.

It is too busy with commercial interests and corruption to worry about fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

colonel rajesh said:


> he is right .



Indeed he is. Just militarily only which is what he's referring to, he's done an extraordinary job with all the modernization that all the branches have gone through in such a short period is staggering and like none other. On the civil side of things he has also done a remarkable job, but this is only militarily relegated to and so yes, indeed he's right for sure. Both airforce and navy have practically been completely transformed and he's done some amazing things with the EADS and radar systems to scan and protect the entirety of the county. Not to mention all the new buildings and military compounds that have been put together for the military. He's also been instrumental in reaching out to several countries for exercises, countries that have never had any military relation with Egypt in the past and now are involved on the seas as well as in the air and on land. It's truly been a remarkable transformation in a very short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed he is. Just militarily only which is what he's referring to, he's done an extraordinary job with all the modernization that all the branches have gone through in such a short period is staggering and like none other. On the civil side of things he has also done a remarkable job, but this is only militarily relegated to and so yes, indeed he's right for sure. Both airforce and navy have practically been completely transformed and he's done some amazing things with the EADS and radar systems to scan and protect the entirety of the county. Not to mention all the new buildings and military compounds that have been put together for the military. He's also been instrumental in reaching out to several countries for exercises, countries that have never had any military relation with Egypt in the past and now are involved on the seas as well as in the air and on land. It's truly been a remarkable transformation in a very short period.


Indeed... It was said by Sisi that the Egyptian army is still the strongest in the region and in the whole of Africa. Now, unlike the past. It is now apparent, known and proven. The Egyptian army got too high and flew too far. Thanks to the great updates, very fast in the armament process. It has not been seen an army advancing so quickly. Mashallah. All of this, and nothing much was revealed by the Egyptian army. Also, if we take Sisi's words. The President of Egypt and the Supreme Commander of its military forces. And its intelligence director and former defense minister. When he said the text, "We are hiding everything so that they do not know and can says that we are boosting." This is the statement of the most insightful person in the Egyptian army on the face of the earth. So After all what had been seen. he says every thing is hidden ... every thing!!!
Especially since it is known that the military leaders have kept far from announcements for a long time.. Rather, the facts are concealed and the statements about the strength of the Egyptian army is diminished on purpose in order not to open an arms race or draw attention.
Egypt in this region did not enter a war or two. But fierce wars with great powers. So they don't understand that you have to work very hard and in a terrible silence ...
So yes, Egypt hides a lot ... and there is not much hidden quantitaively ... but mostly qualitatively... The secret Egyptian missile program is the first and although it is now known to everyone, the issue has long been beyond ballistic missiles . Egypt now has other projects and it has been done well.

Here is a good link to have a glimpse of things..

https://asat.journals.ekb.eg/

And an example :

International Conference on Aerospace Sciences and Aviation Technology
arrow Articles in Press
arrow Current Issue
Journal Archive
Volume Volume 17 (2017)
Issue AEROSPACE SCIENCES & AVIATION TECHNOLOGY, ASAT - 17 – April 11 - 13, 2017
Volume Volume 16 (2015)
Volume Volume 15 (2013)
Volume Volume 14 (2011)
Volume Volume 13 (2009)
Volume Volume 12 (2007)
Volume Volume 11 (2005)
Volume Volume 10 (2003)
Volume Volume 9 (2001)
Volume Volume 8 (1999)
Volume Volume 7 (1997)
Volume Volume 6 (1995)
Volume Volume 5 (1993)
Volume Volume 4 (1991)
Volume Volume 3 (1989)
Volume Volume 2 (1987)
Volume Volume 1 (1985)

Improvement of CEP Accuracy for Vehicles Re-entry Using INS/GPS/GNSS Integrated System
Article 32, Volume 17, AEROSPACE SCIENCES & AVIATION TECHNOLOGY, ASAT - 17 – April 11 - 13, 2017, Spring 2017, Page 1-11 XMLPDF (737.43 K)
Document Type: Original Article
DOI: 10.21608/ASAT.2017.22458
Authors
Hadia M. S. EL- Hennawy1; Ibrahim I. Arafa2; Alaa M. Fekry2
1Ain Shams University, Cairo, Egypt.
2Egyptian Armed Forces, Egypt.

*Abstract*

This paper describes the theoretical and practical stages through development to testing of an integrated navigation system, specifically composed of an Inertial Navigation System (INS), and Global Positioning System (GPS). Among various INS/GPS integration strategies, our aim is to construct a mathematical model of INS and GPS systems. A Kalman filter is designed and implemented depending upon these models. Besides these, the performance of the developed system is evaluated with real data recorded by the sensors. A comparison with a reference system and also with a loosely coupled system is done to show the Superiority of the tightly coupled structure. The strap down inertial navigation system (SINS) uses (ENU) frame and the integrated system uses position and velocity as measurements. The system model of the integrated system for Kalman filtering are derived and modeled as 27-states. These states estimation system showed clearly the application of fundamental modeling and filtering techniques. The simulation is built on the integrated system INS/GPS/GNSS and the trajectory generator data for flight simulation to be used as a base line algorithm contributing for design, analysis and develop a guidance and control strategy which compensates for the effects of the uncertainties accompanying the navigation systems produced by INS alignment..

There is much more of course like RV and MIRV.. as well as cruise missiles...etc

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## xyxmt

retaxis said:


> Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.



I doubt Turks take orders from Sissies


----------



## IceCold

Sisi is a dictator and all dictators are corrupt leeches sucking blood of their own people, bending and twisting to the wishes of their foreign masters at the expense of their own country just to legitimatize their rule. Anything they say or do should be taken with a pinch of salt.
I hope egypt gets rid of this parasite soon enough.


----------



## KaiserX

IceCold said:


> Sisi is a dictator and all dictators are corrupt leeches sucking blood of their own people, bending and twisting to the wishes of their foreign masters at the expense of their own country just to legitimatize their rule. Anything they say or do should be taken with a pinch of salt.
> I hope egypt gets rid of this parasite soon enough.




I would not put all dictators in that category... The dictators of South Korea, China, and Singapor lead their nations to being major economic powers today. Had Pakistan stuck to the likes of Ayub Khan for another decade or Mushraf another decade our economy would easily be above the 1+ trillion GDP range today if not a few years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Salmanov said:


> Yes erdogan is nothing but barking dog we saw what he did with trump


US never entered to Turkey and destroy whole nation whereas we all know what She did in Iraq.


----------



## AUz

LOL okay. 

Probably he meant his army is most powerful in sub-saharan Africa region.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Like I have always said, it’s the chef that make the cuisine, not the pots and pans..Egypt has no army but a mercenary force of the khalleedji...They are as weak as they were in 1973...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Great can they now open the Rafah border crossing with Gaza without Israeli permission ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ceylal said:


> Like I have always said, it’s the chef that make the cuisine, not the pots and pans..Egypt has no army but a mercenary force of the khalleedji....



Coming from a guy who thinks Algeria can single handily take on NATO

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abid123

Clutch said:


> Lol... No dictatorial regime or Arab country has any sort of credible Army.


Well China is a dictatorial regime and they have a pretty credible army I would say.


----------



## Clutch

Abid123 said:


> Well China is a dictatorial regime and they have a pretty credible army I would say.



But not Arab dictatorial regime... Which breed incompetence....


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This paper describes the theoretical and practical stages through development to testing of an integrated navigation system, specifically composed of an Inertial Navigation System (INS), and Global Positioning System (GPS). Among various INS/GPS integration strategies, our aim is to construct a mathematical model of INS and GPS systems. A Kalman filter is designed and implemented depending upon these models. Besides these, the performance of the developed system is evaluated with real data recorded by the sensors. A comparison with a reference system and also with a loosely coupled system is done to show the Superiority of the tightly coupled structure. The strap down inertial navigation system (SINS) uses (ENU) frame and the integrated system uses position and velocity as measurements. The system model of the integrated system for Kalman filtering are derived and modeled as 27-states. These states estimation system showed clearly the application of fundamental modeling and filtering techniques. The simulation is built on the integrated system INS/GPS/GNSS and the trajectory generator data for flight simulation to be used as a base line algorithm contributing for design, analysis and develop a guidance and control strategy which compensates for the effects of the uncertainties accompanying the navigation systems produced by INS alignment..
> 
> There is much more of course like RV and MIRV.. as well as cruise missiles...etc



Yeah that's some great stuff. Some of those articles will make your head spin lol. Some good stuff coming out of the military colleges and Ain Shams University which has been around for a long time.

A lot of the INS/GPS stages that they've been developing with the old and the new satellites they've been tossing out in space are all part of the plan for this huge modernization. On the AF side, a lot of it was to create an own, domestic GPS network that would also incorporate GPS guided munitions instead of just laser guided ones. And for the navy modernization, all those new stealth frigates and Corvettes -- not to mention the pair of Mistrals with attack helicopters and their roles as LHDs -- need a very capable GPS network which includes of course satellite communications to replace the NATO ones that those ships used or would use. So they're certainly doing their due diligence to maximize usage and have a fully fledged set of networks between all the branches. Many would think it's just a mishmash of logistical nightmares loool, but they don't see the full picture. Hatred and jealousy are very powerful sentiments that cloud proper judgments in all cases. But they're putting all the chips in the right order and Sisi is certainly to be given praise for much of this effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARMalik

Ordinary Egyptians are good and very capable people. *But just like Pakistan, their country has been hijacked by a Blood Sucking leach called The Military Establishment*. Strangely enough, people of both these countries have endured Military dictators for decades, and even when there was so called democracy, EXTREMELY CORRUPT PEOPLE WERE APPOINTED PMs and Presidents by the Military Establishment.

*It is an unfortunate fate of such fantastic talented people of these two great countries who are being held hostage and pushed below poverty lines by their own Military Dictators or their appointed Corrupt Leaders. *


----------



## The SC

ARMalik said:


> Ordinary Egyptians are good and very capable people. *But just like Pakistan, their country has been hijacked by a Blood Sucking leach called The Military Establishment*. Strangely enough, people of both these countries have endured Military dictators for decades, and even when there was so called democracy, EXTREMELY CORRUPT PEOPLE WERE APPOINTED PMs and Presidents by the Military Establishment.
> 
> *It is an unfortunate fate of such fantastic talented people of these two great countries who are being held hostage and pushed below poverty lines by their own Military Dictators or their appointed Corrupt Leaders. *


False assessments about Egypt.. a very bad comparison..Egypt never had dictators..It has been at war from 1948 till 1974.. after that that all the presidents wanted to stabilise it.. there was never any corruption cases in the high level govt body in Egypt..


----------



## ARMalik

The SC said:


> False assessments about Egypt.. a very bad comparison..Egypt never had dictators..It has been at war from 1948 till 1974.. after that that all the presidents wanted to stabilise it.. there was never any corruption cases in the high level govt body in Egypt..



This is ONE VERY FUNNY POST !! Are you a Comedian by any chance?


----------



## The SC

ARMalik said:


> This is ONE VERY FUNNY POST !! Are you a Comedian by any chance?


You seem the comedian here with your ignorance..


----------



## Salmanov

My-Analogous said:


> US never entered to Turkey and destroy whole nation whereas we all know what She did in Iraq.


That’s because Turkey is their bitch unlike you misguided wannabes who think Erdogan is some Islamic hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Salmanov said:


> That’s because Turkey is their bitch unlike you misguided wannabes who think Erdogan is some Islamic hero



Slow down your titties. You came off as if he raped your girlfriend. Stop the crying and labelling stuff countries who pursue their policies just because it doesn't favor you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salmanov

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Slow down your titties. You came off as if he raped your girlfriend. Stop the crying and labelling stuff countries who pursue their policies just because it doesn't favor you


Do body gives a shit about erdogan as long as he stay out of our affairs


----------



## Titanium100

My-Analogous said:


> whereas we all know what She did in Iraq.



Lmao you got it right


----------



## Ceylal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Coming from a guy who thinks Algeria can single handily take on NATO


We have already done that....it shows that your history knowledge is limited ..can’t blame you..


----------



## xbat

Salmanov said:


> That’s because Turkey is their bitch unlike you misguided wannabes who think Erdogan is some Islamic hero


if you want a friendly Turkey you need to be friendly first
-during iran-iraq war Turkish PM Turgut Ozal would visit iran, Iraq was informed about visit with exact time and places to prevent iraqi military action against turkish delegation , result --->iraq made missile attack to given coordinates and time

-again during in that war Turkish PM Ozal and ministers would talk with saddam and his ministers, iraqi side was informed to not have guns, pistols in talks, saddam came with his pistol.....

-after iran-iraq war Saddam said in an occasion to turkish delegation "Who will save you(Turkey) from us(iraqi army) "

so if you see a destroyed iraq today it is not a coincidence but all your mistakes

btw if you want to see a bitch look at iraq under american invasion !


----------



## Azadkashmir

el sisi powerful Egyptian military is western gate keeper and warden.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ceylal said:


> We have already done that....it shows that your history knowledge is limited ..can’t blame you..



You should teach me then. I am all ears


----------



## My-Analogous

Salmanov said:


> Do body gives a shit about erdogan as long as he stay out of our affairs


You talk big nothing else. First keep out your nearest i.e US And Iran. Start freedom from Home


----------



## MMM-E

retaxis said:


> Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.



ERDOGAN is not warlord

Turkey spent over $100 billion for humanitarian aid to Muslim Countries between 2012 and 2020
Turkey would buy Egyptian+İsraeli+Greek Armed Forces combined for $100 billion


TURKEY is regional Super Power in the region who has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined
TURKEY is regional Super Power in the region who develops around 700 military projects which are bigger than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined

in Libya The TURKS won , and HAFTAR+WAGNER+Egypt+The Uae+France alliance failed to take Tripoli
without Russia , HAFTAR+Egypt+The Uae are nothing in Libya

Turkish Army is in N.Cyprus , İraq , Syria , Azerbaijan , Somalia , Qatar and Libya .... full of conflict and experience
on the other hand , Egyptian Army can not match with 1.000 ISIS Terrorists in Sinai


Now Turkey has Ballistic Missile technology up to 1.000 km to hit all Air Bases - Jet Hangars in Egypt
only 1.000 of BORA Ballistic Missiles + SOM Cruise Missiles will be enough for Egypt


*but Turkey and Egypt should be allies , instead of enemies*
Turkey fight Greece+France in the Eastern Mediterranean ... ( The Uae and S.Arabia also under the American control to work for İsraeli interests in the Eastern Mediterranean )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

You and your successor, Erdogan, and your leadership are all at once appalling and laughing 

Which Turkey is you talking about, whose army and its president knelt to Egypt and was afraid and trembled from a red line that Egypt drew for Turkey in Libya
What weapon do you speak? You were denying everything the SU-35 and its package, and the Egyptian air force, which you do not have the ability to confront in the first place, and the same for all the capabilities of the Egyptian army to manage your weakness and your disappointment. About Egypt, you, as a people and leadership, fear the powerful. For what Turkish armament you speak, Egypt has hit the Al Wattiyah Air Base in Libya 3 times, and every time you used to re-electronically disperse and develop air defense systems, you were struck, and you did not dare to talk about those who hit your forces in the watts. To be satisfied with it, Egypt did not draw a red line for you in Libya. Rather, it missed your hope of stealing the riches of the Mediterranean and making you a laughing stock among the nations.
I forgot this, when a Turkish ship tried to spy on Egyptian-Greek maneuvers, and the Egyptian crews were preparing to attack you, so you fled





You were laughable, ship merchants, on average, for oil and gas exploration. The cost of the ship per day ranged between 100 thousand dollars to one million dollars, and you did not find even a cubic foot of gas. If you found you would not be able to extract it, threatening Greece, so it developed its air force by purchasing the Rafale and developing the 16 thousand, and it will take your share of 35 thousand. And you help, for it will draw you a red line in the eastern Mediterranean. Everyone has become bullying you. You are a laughing stock in front of the world today, and Egypt will inevitably expel you from Libya.





Turkey is spread out with its terror, criminals, terrorist organizations and its armies, but it is anxious to confront the powerful and is terrified of a red line drawn by Egypt and buried your dreams of seizing eastern Mediterranean gas and created an economic forum, begging for you to join it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

*Powers impose his will*










Turkish Navy Humiliated By Egypt When Attempting To Interrupt MEDUSA 2020 Exercises


According to sources in the National Guard of Cyprus that were quoted by Infognomon, a serious incident involving the Turkish Navy occurred during the joint




greekcitytimes.com






* Turkish Navy humiliated by Egypt when attempting to interrupt MEDUSA 2020 exercises *
_by_ Paul Antonopoulos




   


According to sources in the National Guard of Cyprus that were quoted by _*Infognomon*_, a serious incident involving the Turkish Navy occurred during the joint MEDUSA 2020 military exercises between Greece, Cyprus, Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and France this morning.
The incident was between an Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate of the Egyptian Navy and a frigate of the Turkish Navy.
Specifically, the Turkish frigate, according to _*OPEN TV*_, was the famous Kemal Reis ship that was also humiliated earlier this year by the Greek Navy.

The Kemal Reis attempted to enter the exercise area in Egypt’s maritime space. The Kemel Reis was duly warned to leave the area but it refused to obey instructions.
What was probably unexpected for the Turks, the Egyptian frigate rushed directly towards the Turkish one in an attempted collision. However, the Turkish captain literally fled immediately and did not try and approach the exercise site again.
It is recalled that on August 12, things became tense when the Turkish Kemal Reis frigate, that was escorting the Oruç Reis research ship, was hit by the Greek Limnos frigate and damaged the Turkish warship severely.
The interception did not cause any damage in Limnos, while the Kemal Reis suffered a hole in the stern.



Kemal Reis damaged by the Greek frigate Limnos.
A few days after the event, the Minister of Defense, Nikos Panagiotopoulos, contacted Saliaris and congratulated him, telling him: “You’re a player, congratulations,” as reported by _*Greek City Times*_.
What makes the movements by Lieutenant Captain Saliaris all the more extraordinary is that he did this with a 38-year-old vessel, considered one of the weakest warships in the Greek Navy, as of opposed to the Kemal Reis that is one of the main ships of the Turkish Navy.





ADVERTISEMENT

*Turkish Frigate Damaged by Egypt for Attempting to Interrupt Medusa Drills*



by Hassanin-Tayea

5:16 PM December 6, 2020







Turkish Frigate Damaged by Egypt for Attempting to Interrupt Medusa Drills







 




*According to Greek media outlets, a serious incident involving the Turkish Navy occurred Sunday morning during the joint Medusa 2020 military drills between Egypt, Greece, Cyprus, the United Arab Emirates and France.*
In press statements, sources in the National Guard of Cyprus said that the incident was between an Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate of the Egyptian Navy and the Turkish Navy’s Kemal Reis ship that was also humiliated earlier this year by the Greek Navy.



The Turkish frigate attempted to enter the drills area in Egypt’s maritime space. The Kemel Reis was duly warned to leave the area but it refused to obey instructions.









Turkish Frigate Damaged by Egypt for Attempting to Interrupt Medusa Drills | Sada Elbalad


Turkish Frigate Damaged by Egypt for Attempting to Interrupt Medusa Drills




see.news





As Egyptians, we used to believe the Turks are Muslims and brothers, but we found them destroying Syria
They cut off water from Iraq and Syria by building dams to kill Iraqi and Syrian people without any mercy. These are crimes against humanity.




What is the difference between monsters and the Turks?
Stealing the antiquities and oil of Iraq and Syria through what the Turks created from ISIS. Stealing 800 Syrian factories from Aleppo and transferring them to Turkey.
The Turks did not separate from any criminals or crusaders. They are brutal. They are all concerned about stealing the wealth of the people. They stole the gold of the Central Bank of Libya and Libya’s cash reserves. The Arab region, their neighbors, and return the lands of Syria, the Alexandretta Brigade, and pay compensation to Syria and Iraq, and of course the Turks, it is impossible for them to return what they stole from the people, and we are waiting for the divine revenge from Turkey and its leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You should teach me then. I am all ears


It something , like you and the Arabs don’t comprehend...nor have the guts to fight for your own right...since everything was carved and given to you...Why do you think Israel thrive among you? Israel find you that you are a semblant of humanoids without backbones.. We are not you...and never expect you to understand what we are made of..


----------



## Warrior100

Sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> Turkish Navy humiliated by Egypt when attempting to interrupt MEDUSA 2020 exercises



another day dreamer with loser Greeks


one on one , Turkish Navy can eat Egyptian Navy alive within hours
but Turkey has no problem with Egypt in the Eastern Mediterranean ... Egypt respect Turkish EEZ



even France could not match with Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean

16 Frigates
22 FACs
10 Corvettes
13 Submarines
12 Anti Submarine Aircrafts
Great Electronic Warfare capability

*now Turkish Navy Frigates armed with 608 of ESSM and SM-1MR SAMs ( bigger fire power than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined )*


TURKEY vs Greece+France+Egypt+İsrael+The Uae + The EU ........... still Turkish Ships are doing everything what they want in the Eastern Mediterranean

EastMed project was killed by Turkey


----------



## Warrior100

MMM-E said:


> one on one , Turkish Navy can *eat *Egyptian Navy alive within hours



Again Triple MMM jokes , Egypt has the best variety anti ship missiles on the region ,best advanced frigates like FREMM for AD and ASM plus the coming MEKO2000 and Perry and Knox ,best Corvettes like Ambassador and Gowind, so saying it could be "eaten " in hours is just illogical but i agree that there is no direct conflict between the two countries in EM because Egypt is acting according to the law of seas .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

There is no longer any room for comparison. Turkey knelt to Egypt and seeks satisfaction and forgiveness, and is humiliated in order for Egypt to be satisfied with it. The Turks are working that Egypt is superior to them militarily and can crush them. A warning message and a red line without the movement of one Egyptian soldier made Turkey obey Egypt and feared the consequences that Egypt would discipline it militarily and after entering The Turks disobeyed the great Egyptian master 
The largest recognition of Egypt's superiority over them

Strong countries are sufficient for a message or tweet to kneel Turkey, such as Egypt with its red line, and America with Trump's tweet that toppled the Turkish lira


----------



## KAL-EL

Azadkashmir said:


> el sisi powerful Egyptian military is western gate keeper and warden.



Egypt has the Stargate, and this puts it above many others.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ceylal

KAL-EL said:


> Egypt has the Stargate, and this puts it above many others.


More likely they gaze at the star...Egyptian army is a mess...Hope they don’t attack the dam, otherwise they will show to the world that they haven’t progressed one little bit since 56!


----------



## MMM-E

Warrior100 said:


> Again Triple MMM jokes , Egypt has the best variety anti ship missiles on the region ,best advanced frigates like FREMM for AD and ASM plus the coming MEKO2000 and Perry and Knox ,best Corvettes like Ambassador and Gowind, so saying it could be "eaten " in hours is just illogical but i agree that there is no direct conflict between the two countries in EM because Egypt is acting according to the law of seas .
> 
> View attachment 726245



What a funny ......
Egypt is dreaming about to match with regional super power Turkey


*Only a few hours and no more Egyptian Navy .... if Egyptian Navy enter Turkish EEZ
even only Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out the Egyptian Navy in the Eastern
Mediterranean*


Egyptian FREMM is a joke which armed with only 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30 km

*1)* 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions to hit Egyptian FREMM Frigate from 70 km away

60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $6 million
FREMM Frigate = $500 million

*FREMM Frigate's 30km ASTER-15 SAM even can not engage on AKINCI UCAVs



2)* 20 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 SOM-C anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean

20 SOM-C anti-ship Missiles = $16 million
FREMM Frigate = $500 million


3) 10 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean

20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles = $5 million
FREMM Frigate = $500 million


Egypt can produce nothing
on the other hand , Turkey can produce hundreds of UCAVs armed with hundreds of KUZGUN , MRASHM , SOM to wipe out the Egyptian Navy in the Eastern Mediterranean


also by 2023 , Turkish MIUS jet engine powered UCAV will carry 280km SOM-C anti ship missile







-- Turkish Navy has great UCAV fire power
-- Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined
-- Turkish Navy has the strongest Submarine fleet in the region with 13 Type 209 class Submarines ...also 6 Type-214 class AIP Submarines between 2022 and 2026

-- Turkish Navy has the strongest Frigate Fleet in the region with 16 Frigates
-- Turkish Navy has the strongest FAC Fleet in the region with 22 FACs
-- 4 Turkish ADA class stealth Corvettes are in service to hunt 4 Egyptian Type-209 class Submarines
-- Turkish Navy has great Electronic Warfare capability
-- Turkish Navy has 12 Anti-Submarine Aircrafts ....... Egyptian Navy has nothing


*also Turkey has the best missile fire power in the Eastern Mediterranean*

-- 140 km HARPOON anti-ship missile
-- 250 km ATMACA anti-ship missile
-- 120 km MRASHM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
-- 280 km SOM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
-- 280 km SLAM-ER air launched anti-ship missile
-- 150 km HARM anti-radiation Missile

-- 74-110 km KUZGUN joint strike ammunition with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
-- 150 km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships

also game changer Turkish Missiles on the way

-- 800-1.400 km GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
-- Anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA
-- RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile


Even I am not talking about future projects like

TF-2000 class Destroyer
MILDEN class AIP Submarine
Aircraft Carrier



I am saying again , one on one , Turkish Navy can *eat *Egyptian Navy alive within hours .. *if Egyptian Navy enter Turkish EEZ* 

Turkey has great unmanned technologies

to produce dozens of unmanned Attack Submarines armed with Turkish AKYA heavyweight Torpedos to turn Egyptian Navy into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean








Egypt should be smart not to be used as a pawn by The US , İsrael , France , Greece against Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warrior100

*



if Egyptian Navy enter Turkish EEZ

Click to expand...

*
Why would Egypt do that ?? Egypt has no shared EEZ with Turkey .

Going to the other's EEZ will give him an advantage , don't assume such stupid scenarios .

*



even only Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out the Egyptian Navy in the Eastern
Mediterranean

Click to expand...

*


> *1)* 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions to hit Egyptian FREMM Frigate from 70 km away
> 20 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 SOM-C anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean .
> 
> 10 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean



UCAV alone will be hunted by EAF easiy , we have also Aster -30 with 130 km range , also Aster-15 with high speed and maneuver will engage such ammunitions easily ,even CIWS can engage it .

Egypt also can send hundreds of drones across the sea ,everyone has drones .



MMM-E said:


> Egypt can produce nothing


They can but they didn't invest enough money ,they start co-production of some drones and suicide drones .



MMM-E said:


> -- Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined


Not true , Aster 30 is the best advanced AD on the MED , ASM Fremm is the best frigate to hunt submarines . 

The Israeli Saar-6 is better and more advanced than any Turkish corvette .



> -- 140 km HARPOON anti-ship missile
> -- 250 km ATMACA anti-ship missile
> -- 120 km MRASHM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
> -- 280 km SOM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
> -- 280 km SLAM-ER air launched anti-ship missile
> -- 150 km HARM anti-radiation Missile



No one will fire it's missile from maximum range , your calculations are not real on ground .

Egypt has a more variety of missiles like ,HY-1J ,KH-35 ,Moskit , Otomat , Harpoon ,P-15 ,Exocet ,KH-31 .Also Kh-59MK is available for export from Russia .

Also Egypt could has aquired Bastion missiles secretly .



> -- 150 km HARM anti-radiation Missile



Egypt also has HARM ,KH-31 and ARMAT .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> What a funny ......
> Egypt is dreaming about to match with regional super power Turkey
> 
> 
> *Only a few hours and no more Egyptian Navy .... if Egyptian Navy enter Turkish EEZ
> even only Turkish UCAVs will be enough to wipe out the Egyptian Navy in the Eastern
> Mediterranean*
> 
> 
> Egyptian FREMM is a joke which armed with only 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30 km
> 
> *1)* 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions to hit Egyptian FREMM Frigate from 70 km away
> 
> 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $6 million
> FREMM Frigate = $500 million
> 
> *FREMM Frigate's 30km ASTER-15 SAM even can not engage on AKINCI UCAVs
> 
> 
> 
> 2)* 20 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 SOM-C anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 20 SOM-C anti-ship Missiles = $16 million
> FREMM Frigate = $500 million
> 
> 
> 3) 10 AKINCI UCAVs armed with 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles can turn FREMM Frigate into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 20 MRASHM anti-ship Missiles = $5 million
> FREMM Frigate = $500 million
> 
> 
> Egypt can produce nothing
> on the other hand , Turkey can produce hundreds of UCAVs armed with hundreds of KUZGUN , MRASHM , SOM to wipe out the Egyptian Navy in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> also by 2023 , Turkish MIUS jet engine powered UCAV will carry 280km SOM-C anti ship missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Turkish Navy has great UCAV fire power
> -- Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined
> -- Turkish Navy has the strongest Submarine fleet in the region with 13 Type 209 class Submarines ...also 6 Type-214 class AIP Submarines between 2022 and 2026
> 
> -- Turkish Navy has the strongest Frigate Fleet in the region with 16 Frigates
> -- Turkish Navy has the strongest FAC Fleet in the region with 22 FACs
> -- 4 Turkish ADA class stealth Corvettes are in service to hunt 4 Egyptian Type-209 class Submarines
> -- Turkish Navy has great Electronic Warfare capability
> -- Turkish Navy has 12 Anti-Submarine Aircrafts ....... Egyptian Navy has nothing
> 
> 
> *also Turkey has the best missile fire power in the Eastern Mediterranean*
> 
> -- 140 km HARPOON anti-ship missile
> -- 250 km ATMACA anti-ship missile
> -- 120 km MRASHM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
> -- 280 km SOM air launched anti-ship missile with IIR seeker
> -- 280 km SLAM-ER air launched anti-ship missile
> -- 150 km HARM anti-radiation Missile
> 
> -- 74-110 km KUZGUN joint strike ammunition with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
> -- 150 km KGK-LR glide Bomb with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
> 
> also game changer Turkish Missiles on the way
> 
> -- 800-1.400 km GEZGIN Naval Cruise Missile
> -- Anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA
> -- RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship Missile
> 
> 
> Even I am not talking about future projects like
> 
> TF-2000 class Destroyer
> MILDEN class AIP Submarine
> Aircraft Carrier
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying again , one on one , Turkish Navy can *eat *Egyptian Navy alive within hours .. *if Egyptian Navy enter Turkish EEZ*
> 
> Turkey has great unmanned technologies
> 
> to produce dozens of unmanned Attack Submarines armed with Turkish AKYA heavyweight Torpedos to turn Egyptian Navy into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> View attachment 726330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt should be smart not to be used as a pawn by The US , İsrael , France , Greece against Turkey


Here you are, Mr MMME.
from your past record and post, I'll do a sum up here, Egyptian are nothing, so does Arab, Iranian, Greek, French, Russian, Chinese, American.
You are definitely something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Warrior100 said:


> Why would Egypt do that ?? Egypt has no shared EEZ with Turkey .
> 
> Going to the other's EEZ will give him an advantage , don't assume such stupid scenarios .



Turkey respect Egyptian EEZ and Egypt also should respect Turkish EEZ

but Egypt , S.Arabia and The Uae sent Fighter Jets or Warships to Greece against Turkey
Egypt should stop provoke Turkey ..


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Warrior100 said:


> UCAV alone will be hunted by EAF easiy , we have also Aster -30 with 130 km range , also Aster-15 with high speed and maneuver will engage such ammunitions easily ,even CIWS can engage it .




EAF can not enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey .... Turkey bought S400 Air Defense Systems to block Turkish EEZ against Fighter Jets

Egyptian Navy has 4 OHP Frigates armed with 32x SM-1M2 SAMs with range of 18km
Egyptian Navy buys 4 German MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x UMKHONTO-IR SAMs with range of 20km
Egyptian Navy bought 1 French FREMM Frigate armed with 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30km
Egyptian Navy bought 2 İtalian FREMM Frigates armed with 16x ASTER-15 or 8x ASTER-15 + 8x ASTER-30

*so total of 16x ASTER-30 SAMs with range of 120km can not protect all Egyptian Navy

Turkey can lose 16 UCAVs and Egyptian FREMM Frigates will be without ASTER--30 SAMs*
( stop dreaming and be a friend with regional super power Turkey )


Turkey can produce hundreds of 280km SOM-C air launched anti-ship missiles

also Turkish Airforce has 50 of 280km SLAM-ER anti ship Missiles and 95 of 150km HARM anti radiation Missiles .... also soon Turkish AKBABA anti radiation Missile

That means bye bye Egyptian Navy 3 FREMM and 4 MEKO-200 Frigates in a hour


I remind you that Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ( land attack / anti ship capabilies )

even Egyptian+Greek Navies have no total of 415 air defense missiles


also Turkish Navy has 400+ HARPOON anti-ship missiles
also hundreds of Turkish ATMACA land based anti-ship missiles with range of 250km will hunt enemy Warships , if they enter Turkish EEZ

also soon Turkish RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship missile and anti-ship Ballistic missile to block Turkish EEZ against enemy Navies

even I am not talking about thousands of Turkish 110 km KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions and Turkish 150km KGK-LR glide Bombs with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships


*Turkey has enough power to wipe out even Egyptian+Greek Navies combined , if they enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Warrior100 said:


> Egypt also can send hundreds of drones across the sea ,everyone has drones .



I am not talking about pathetic Chinese Wing Long-2 UCAVs armed with only 10km missiles

Your Chinese UCAVs will be destroyed by Turkish Navy 672 of ESSM , SEA SPARROW and SM-1MR SAMs



on the other hand , Turkish AKSUNGUR , AKINCI and MIUS UCAVs can carry 110km KUZGUN , 120km MRASHM , 150 km KGK-LR and 280 km SOM-C easly to hunt Egyptian Navy

*I am saying again , 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions can turn Egyptian FREMM and MEKO-200 Frigate into crap of metal *

60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $6 million
FREMM Frigate = $500 million


*KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*

Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
GPS, INS Guidance
Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
Weight : 100 kg
Warhead : 25-60 kg
Range : 110 km
to hit even moving targets







if needed , also 70km Turkish TRLG-230 supersonic Missile will be in action

*TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*

Weight : 210 kg
Warhead : 50 kg
Range : 70 km







and of course Turkish 120km MRASHM and 280km SOM-C air launched anti-ship missiles


*I am saying again , only Turkish UCAVs with indigenous missiles will be enough to destroy Egyptian Navy , if they enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey*


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




Warrior100 said:


> Not true , Aster 30 is the best advanced AD on the MED , ASM Fremm is the best frigate to hunt submarines .
> 
> The Israeli Saar-6 is better and more advanced than any Turkish corvette .




16 Turkish Frigates armed with 672 of ESSM , SEA SPARROW and SM-1MR SAMs ( more than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined )


and ASTER-30 can not stop Turkish UCAVs
120km ASTER-30 never can engage on Turkish UCAVs and F-16 Fighter Jets armed with 150km KGK-LR , 150km HARM , 280km SLAM-ER and 280km SOM-C .. also soon 150km Turkish supersonic anti-ship missile

btw Egyptian Navy will have only 16 ASTER-30 missiles .... so pathetic


4 Turkish ADA class stealth Corvettes also Submarine killer great Machines
also Turkish Navy 16 Frigates have anti-Submarine warfare capability with Torpedos

and Turkish Navy Submarines have great defense capability with Turkish TORK hard kill anti-torpedo to counter torpedo attacks ...... only Turkey and İsrael in the Eastern Mediterranean








*İsrael and Egypt buys new Warships but Turkey also produce its own Warships*

even only 4 Turkish ISTIF class Frigates will be superior to all Israeli Navy

even only 7 Turkish TF-2000 class Destroyers will be superior to all Egyptian Navy


also Turkey produce 10 new FACs armed with 8x ATMACA anti ship missiles , 21x RAM SAMs and 250km SMART-S MKII 3D Radar ....... similar fire power to Egyptian Navy GOWIND Corvettes

and I am saying again , Turkey has great unmanned technologies

to produce dozens of unmanned Attack Submarines armed with Turkish AKYA heavyweight Torpedos to turn Egyptian Navy into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean




*You guys dont know what about regional super power Turkey which has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined*


----------



## MMM-E

Warrior100 said:


> No one will fire it's missile from maximum range , your calculations are not real on ground .




even no need for max range

Egyptian Navy buys 2 FREMM Frigates from İtaly armed with 30km ASTER-15 and 120km ASTER-30 ( 2 FREMMs can carry only 32 SAMs )

*16 of 120 km ASTER-30 vs hundreds of 280km SOM-C and SLAM-ER*



Egyptian Navy has 4 OHP Frigates armed with 32x SM-1M2 SAMs with range of 18km
Egyptian Navy buys 4 German MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x UMKHONTO-IR SAMs with range of 20km
Egyptian Navy bought 1 French FREMM Frigate armed with 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30km

air launched
70 km TRLG-230
110 km KUZGUN
120 km MRASHM
150 km HARM
150 km KGK-LR
280 km SLAM-ER
280 km SOM-C

also soon 150km Turkish supersonic anti-ship missile and AKBABA anti radiation missile
and 1500-2000km Turkish KARGI anti radiation Drone



also 400+ HARPOON and hundreds of ATMACA anti-ship missiles from Warships , Submarines and land platforms

also Turkey develops anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA Ballistic Missile



*Egypt and Turkey should be friends , not enemies*
there is no big problem between Turkey and Egypt


Greece and France wants to steal/oil gas reserves and blue homeland from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean
Egypt should be smart , not to be used as a pawn by Greece,France,İsrael against Turkey


----------



## MMM-E

Warrior100 said:


> ASM Fremm is the best frigate to hunt submarines




Turkish Navy has the strongest Submarine fleet in the Eastern Mediterranean

Egypt buys 4 Type-209 class Submarines

Turkish Navy has already 13 Type-209 class hunter killer Submarines



*between 2022 and 2027, total of 6 Reis-class (Type-214) AIP Submarines will enter into service*


Length : 67,6 m
Displacement : 2013 tons
Range : 12.000 nm
Speed : 20 knots
Endurance : 84 days

UGM-84A Harpoon Blok II or ATMACA Anti ship Missile
GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile
AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System
ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System







also Egyptian Navy has no any Anti Submarine Aircraft

Turkish Navy 12 Anti Submarine Aircrafts ( 6 CN-235 and 6 ATR-72 ) to hunt enemy Surmarines in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## xyxmt

maybe Egyptian Army is the bravest in the world but having a commander name Sissy gives different kind of impression.


----------



## Arsalan345

Big country but absolutely fools. Israel was probably 25kms away from Cairo during war. anyway i hope they learn new strategies. these weapons, these jets are nothing for Israel. anyway i don't see any competition for Israel.


----------



## The SC

Arsalan345 said:


> Big country but absolutely fools. Israel was probably 25kms away from Cairo during war. anyway i hope they learn new strategies. these weapons, these jets are nothing for Israel. anyway i don't see any competition for Israel.


Actually they were 60 km from Cairo and totally surrounded when the war ended.. don't say things that just sooth your wet dreams..and BTW what have you done when Israel killed your people in that boat going to Gaza..? you didn't even fight like Men..


----------



## Arsalan345

The SC said:


> Actually they were 60 km from Cairo and totally surrounded when the war ended.. don't say things that just sooth your wet dreams..and BTW what have you done when Israel killed your people in that boat going to Gaza..? you didn't even fight like Men..


lol looks like you didn't see my flag. anyway i am not turkish. what have you done as a country to save palestine? secret visits to israel or kashoggi murder? biden is in charge. your time has come. who will save you now? women in underground jails or your oil? hahaha.


----------



## The SC

Arsalan345 said:


> lol looks like you didn't see my flag. anyway i am not turkish. what have you done as a country to save palestine? secret visits to israel or kashoggi murder? biden is in charge. your time has come. who will save you now? women in underground jails or your oil? hahaha.


You are trolling.. HaHaHa!


----------



## Arsalan345

The SC said:


> You are trolling.. HaHaHa!


hahaha.


----------



## Warrior100

MMM-E said:


> Turkey respect Egyptian EEZ and Egypt also should respect Turkish EEZ
> 
> but Egypt , S.Arabia and The Uae sent Fighter Jets or Warships to Greece against Turkey
> Egypt should stop provoke Turkey ..
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF can not enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey .... Turkey bought S400 Air Defense Systems to block Turkish EEZ against Fighter Jets
> 
> Egyptian Navy has 4 OHP Frigates armed with 32x SM-1M2 SAMs with range of 18km
> Egyptian Navy buys 4 German MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x UMKHONTO-IR SAMs with range of 20km
> Egyptian Navy bought 1 French FREMM Frigate armed with 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30km
> Egyptian Navy bought 2 İtalian FREMM Frigates armed with 16x ASTER-15 or 8x ASTER-15 + 8x ASTER-30
> 
> *so total of 16x ASTER-30 SAMs with range of 120km can not protect all Egyptian Navy
> 
> Turkey can lose 16 UCAVs and Egyptian FREMM Frigates will be without ASTER--30 SAMs*
> ( stop dreaming and be a friend with regional super power Turkey )
> 
> 
> Turkey can produce hundreds of 280km SOM-C air launched anti-ship missiles
> 
> also Turkish Airforce has 50 of 280km SLAM-ER anti ship Missiles and 95 of 150km HARM anti radiation Missiles .... also soon Turkish AKBABA anti radiation Missile
> 
> That means bye bye Egyptian Navy 3 FREMM and 4 MEKO-200 Frigates in a hour
> 
> 
> I remind you that Turkey produce more 415 SOM Cruise Missiles ( land attack / anti ship capabilies )
> 
> even Egyptian+Greek Navies have no total of 415 air defense missiles
> 
> 
> also Turkish Navy has 400+ HARPOON anti-ship missiles
> also hundreds of Turkish ATMACA land based anti-ship missiles with range of 250km will hunt enemy Warships , if they enter Turkish EEZ
> 
> also soon Turkish RAMJET powered supersonic anti-ship missile and anti-ship Ballistic missile to block Turkish EEZ against enemy Navies
> 
> even I am not talking about thousands of Turkish 110 km KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions and Turkish 150km KGK-LR glide Bombs with IIR seeker to hit even moving Warships
> 
> 
> *Turkey has enough power to wipe out even Egyptian+Greek Navies combined , if they enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey*
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about pathetic Chinese Wing Long-2 UCAVs armed with only 10km missiles
> 
> Your Chinese UCAVs will be destroyed by Turkish Navy 672 of ESSM , SEA SPARROW and SM-1MR SAMs
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand , Turkish AKSUNGUR , AKINCI and MIUS UCAVs can carry 110km KUZGUN , 120km MRASHM , 150 km KGK-LR and 280 km SOM-C easly to hunt Egyptian Navy
> 
> *I am saying again , 10 AKINCI UCAVs can carry 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions can turn Egyptian FREMM and MEKO-200 Frigate into crap of metal *
> 
> 60 KUZGUN joint strike ammunitions = $6 million
> FREMM Frigate = $500 million
> 
> 
> *KUZGUN joint strike ammunition*
> 
> Modular Warhead (Fragmantation, Termobaric, General Purpose, Armour Piercing)
> GPS, INS Guidance
> Low operation cost due to modular warhead option
> Independent Guidance Options (INS , LAB, A-INS , IR seeker ,Data Link, mmW Radar)
> Weight : 100 kg
> Warhead : 25-60 kg
> Range : 110 km
> to hit even moving targets
> View attachment 726414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if needed , also 70km Turkish TRLG-230 supersonic Missile will be in action
> 
> *TRLG-230 laser guided supersonic Missile*
> 
> Weight : 210 kg
> Warhead : 50 kg
> Range : 70 km
> 
> View attachment 726415
> 
> 
> 
> and of course Turkish 120km MRASHM and 280km SOM-C air launched anti-ship missiles
> 
> 
> *I am saying again , only Turkish UCAVs with indigenous missiles will be enough to destroy Egyptian Navy , if they enter Turkish EEZ to fight Turkey*
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 Turkish Frigates armed with 672 of ESSM , SEA SPARROW and SM-1MR SAMs ( more than Egyptian+Greek+İsraeli Navies combined )
> 
> 
> and ASTER-30 can not stop Turkish UCAVs
> 120km ASTER-30 never can engage on Turkish UCAVs and F-16 Fighter Jets armed with 150km KGK-LR , 150km HARM , 280km SLAM-ER and 280km SOM-C .. also soon 150km Turkish supersonic anti-ship missile
> 
> btw Egyptian Navy will have only 16 ASTER-30 missiles .... so pathetic
> 
> 
> 4 Turkish ADA class stealth Corvettes also Submarine killer great Machines
> also Turkish Navy 16 Frigates have anti-Submarine warfare capability with Torpedos
> 
> and Turkish Navy Submarines have great defense capability with Turkish TORK hard kill anti-torpedo to counter torpedo attacks ...... only Turkey and İsrael in the Eastern Mediterranean
> View attachment 726419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *İsrael and Egypt buys new Warships but Turkey also produce its own Warships*
> 
> even only 4 Turkish ISTIF class Frigates will be superior to all Israeli Navy
> 
> even only 7 Turkish TF-2000 class Destroyers will be superior to all Egyptian Navy
> 
> 
> also Turkey produce 10 new FACs armed with 8x ATMACA anti ship missiles , 21x RAM SAMs and 250km SMART-S MKII 3D Radar ....... similar fire power to Egyptian Navy GOWIND Corvettes
> 
> and I am saying again , Turkey has great unmanned technologies
> 
> to produce dozens of unmanned Attack Submarines armed with Turkish AKYA heavyweight Torpedos to turn Egyptian Navy into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You guys dont know what about regional super power Turkey which has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined*





MMM-E said:


> even no need for max range
> 
> Egyptian Navy buys 2 FREMM Frigates from İtaly armed with 30km ASTER-15 and 120km ASTER-30 ( 2 FREMMs can carry only 32 SAMs )
> 
> *16 of 120 km ASTER-30 vs hundreds of 280km SOM-C and SLAM-ER*
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy has 4 OHP Frigates armed with 32x SM-1M2 SAMs with range of 18km
> Egyptian Navy buys 4 German MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x UMKHONTO-IR SAMs with range of 20km
> Egyptian Navy bought 1 French FREMM Frigate armed with 16x ASTER-15 SAMs with range of 30km
> 
> air launched
> 70 km TRLG-230
> 110 km KUZGUN
> 120 km MRASHM
> 150 km HARM
> 150 km KGK-LR
> 280 km SLAM-ER
> 280 km SOM-C
> 
> also soon 150km Turkish supersonic anti-ship missile and AKBABA anti radiation missile
> and 1500-2000km Turkish KARGI anti radiation Drone
> 
> 
> 
> also 400+ HARPOON and hundreds of ATMACA anti-ship missiles from Warships , Submarines and land platforms
> 
> also Turkey develops anti-ship Ballistic Missile based on BORA Ballistic Missile
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt and Turkey should be friends , not enemies*
> there is no big problem between Turkey and Egypt
> 
> 
> Greece and France wants to steal/oil gas reserves and blue homeland from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean
> Egypt should be smart , not to be used as a pawn by Greece,France,İsrael against Turkey





MMM-E said:


> Turkish Navy has the strongest Submarine fleet in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> Egypt buys 4 Type-209 class Submarines
> 
> Turkish Navy has already 13 Type-209 class hunter killer Submarines
> 
> 
> 
> *between 2022 and 2027, total of 6 Reis-class (Type-214) AIP Submarines will enter into service*
> 
> 
> Length : 67,6 m
> Displacement : 2013 tons
> Range : 12.000 nm
> Speed : 20 knots
> Endurance : 84 days
> 
> UGM-84A Harpoon Blok II or ATMACA Anti ship Missile
> GEZGIN Land attack Cruise Missile
> AKYA heavyweight Torpedo
> ARES-2NS Electronic Warfare System
> ZARGANA Soft-kill Torpedo counter measure System
> TORK Hard-kill Torpedo Countermeasure System
> View attachment 726429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also Egyptian Navy has no any Anti Submarine Aircraft
> 
> Turkish Navy 12 Anti Submarine Aircrafts ( 6 CN-235 and 6 ATR-72 ) to hunt enemy Surmarines in the Eastern Mediterranean



You are missing what will the war looks like , you are just assuming a scenario and build your ideas on it but it's totally wrong and ignoring some simple facts .

In a war with Egypt , you can forget using the Suez Canal or Egyptian ports to deliver Turkish exports to the Arabian Peninsula.









Turkey says Suez Canal only option for exports if current Egyptian agreement cancelled


Turkey economics minister says export of good on trucks via ro-ro vessels through Suez Canal will be only option although expensive if Egypt does not renew overland trade agreement




www.bignewsnetwork.com






Egypt has no any reason to send it's navy to the Turkish EEZ ,actually Turkey is the one who will come near to Egyptian EEZ ,you can figure this out from the last Turkish maneuvers in the MED .







Based on that scenario , Egypt can close the Turkish ships from going through that route by 300km coastal defence batteries or small boats with Anti ship missiles or air launched missiles using F-16 ,Mig-35,Mirage-2000 and Su-35.

Su-35 or Mig-35 equipped with KH-35 with around 300 km will completely close such route .













Egypt also has KH-31 anti radiation and active radar mode .







Also KH-59MK with 300km is available for export ,expect it on Mig and SU-35 .







Also Egypt has Harpoon on F-16 






Also Moskit with 2.3 mach , hard to intercept .






Also Otomat missile 







Exocet Block 3 anti ship missiles






Also RBS-15 Mk3






Egypt will cover the whole coastal area with walls of air defences ,you wouldn't be able even to count it , Egypt has also Antey-2500.

Egypt has OTH radars that will find the targets even inside Turkish lands .







Any AWACS on that route will be targeted with 300km air-air missile R-37 on Su-35 





__





Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com











The Egyptian FREMM has the best anti submarine suit on the MED ,it's SONAR is the best active low frequency variable immersion sonar , it was chosen by the US navy itself ,it's range exceeds 100 km which is a record .

So Egypt can close the Suez Canal in front of the Turkish exports and also close the MED .

*



Egypt and Turkey should be friends , not enemies

Click to expand...

*


> there is no big problem between Turkey and Egypt



I agree but Erdogan who is the one who started that on 2013 . He is trying to fix that now but it will take time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warrior100

Arsalan345 said:


> Big country but absolutely fools. Israel was probably 25kms away from Cairo during war. anyway i hope they learn new strategies. these weapons, these jets are nothing for Israel. anyway i don't see any competition for Israel.


That's Stupid comment .Even Israelis didn't claim that .The whole battle at it's start was 110 to 120 km from cairo ,it's because the battle inside Egypt, you smart .They were on the point 100 which means 100 km from Cairo ,the Egyptian forces were inside Sinai too and completely closed the red sea in front of the Israeli oil ships that coming from Iran that time .Their forces were surrounded at the end of the war with a double forces they have .At the end they withdrawed from _60,000 km_2 which made them weak with no strategic depth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Warrior100 said:


> Any AWACS on that route will be targeted with 300km air-air missile R-37 on Su-35



R-37M range is about 400 km against AWAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Warrior100

Tai Hai Chen said:


> R-37M range is about 400 km against AWAC.


I meant the exported version ,according to the MTCR .


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Warrior100 said:


> I meant the exported version ,according to the MTCR .



Could be. Egypt is not a member of it so I think no restriction.









Missile Technology Control Regime - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Warrior100 said:


> In a war with Egypt , you can forget using the Suez Canal or Egyptian ports to deliver Turkish exports to the Arabian Peninsula.



Turkey doesnt need delivering forces to invade Egypt

Turkey just protect its own EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean , therefore there will be a conflict with Navy and Airforce , if Egypt join Greece to fight Turkey


Turkey can use its own Missile technology to wipe out Egyptian Fighter Jets in Jet Hangars and Air Bases

-- 500 km SOM-ER air launched Cruise Missile
-- 1.000+ km BORA Ballistic Missile
-- 800-1400 km GEZGIN land and naval based Cruise Missile
-- 1.500-2.000 km KARGI Kamikaze Drone

even Egypt+Greece together can not match with regional super power Turkey

only Turkish UCAVs will be enough to destroy Greek+Egyptian combined



btw 16 Turkish Frigates armed with 672 SAMs .... ESSM can intercept even supersonic anti-ship missiles like BRAHMOS

even Egypt doesnt have 670 anti ship Missiles ... not even close


and same senario for Egyptian Navy and Airforce , if Egypt join Greece to fight Turkey

Turkey has superior weapons and technology to protect its own EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean






Warrior100 said:


> Egypt has no any reason to send it's navy to the Turkish EEZ ,actually Turkey is the one who will come near to Egyptian EEZ ,you can figure this out from the last Turkish maneuvers in the MED .




nothing to do with Egyptian EEZ

Turkish Forces arrive Libya to use international water and airspace


----------



## Arsalan345

Warrior100 said:


> That's Stupid comment .Even Israelis didn't claim that .The whole battle at it's start was 110 to 120 km from cairo ,it's because the battle inside Egypt, you smart .They were on the point 100 which means 100 km from Cairo ,the Egyptian forces were inside Sinai too and completely closed the red sea in front of the Israeli oil ships that coming from Iran that time .Their forces were surrounded at the end of the war with a double forces they have .At the end they withdrawed from _60,000 km_2 which made them weak with no strategic depth .


do you forget trapped third army? anyway i hope sisi will understand that israel is enemy and not friend of egypt.


----------



## The SC

Arsalan345 said:


> do you forget trapped third army? anyway i hope sisi will understand that israel is enemy and not friend of egypt.


Well..Guess you are not very familiar with that war.. as Sharon the leading General there said in his own words that he didn't really know who was surrounding whom.. talking about the Egyptian 3rd army..

HaHaHa!


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> You guys dont know what about regional super power Turkey which has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined


Your ridiculous "project list" aside, did you even read what you wrote before post?
If I were you, I would never talked about economy when turkish lira is depreciating against us dollar like 10% in every few days, three central bank chief fired in two years.
Dude, do something meaningful for your country, hitting the keyboard, chest thumping isn't going to changed anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

IblinI said:


> Your ridiculous "project list" aside, did you even read what you wrote before post?
> If I were you, I would never talked about economy when turkish lira is depreciating against us dollar like 10% in every few days, three central bank chief fired in two years.
> Dude, do something meaningful for your country, hitting the keyboard, chest thumping isn't going to changed anything.




yes keyboard Chinese TROLLs dreams can not change anything.


I am saying again , as of 23.03.2021 Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined ...
( even Turkish Economy under attack since 2013 )
and Turkey has more military projects than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined


Turkish Army now in N.Cyprus , İraq , Syria , Azerbaijan , Qatar , Somalia and Libya to kick enemies

keep crying for your loser PKK/YPG , FETO , ASSAD , HEZBOLAH , IRGC , HAFTAR , WAGNER , FRANCE , GREECE , THE UAE , ARMENIA


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> yes keyboard Chinese TROLLs dreams can not change anything.
> 
> 
> I am saying again , as of 23.03.2021 Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined ...
> ( even Turkish Economy under attack since 2013 )
> and Turkey has more military projects than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined
> 
> 
> Turkish Army now in N.Cyprus , İraq , Syria , Azerbaijan , Qatar , Somalia and Libya to kick enemies
> 
> keep crying on every Turkish thread


your country, your problem..I have zero interet in turkey but found a lot of fun teasing a great keyboard warrior like you.


----------



## fitpOsitive

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917


Do Egypt also have other institutions as well who ensures a nations ideological existence?


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> You have big problems with Turkey ,,,, you Chinese keyboard team support every country or terror group who fight against Turkey
> 
> and I also enjoy with butthurt losers like you


posting list after list,calling everyone "butthurt, losers", discriminating against other nation/nationals,anyone with working eyes can see who is the "keyboard team".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

IblinI said:


> posting list after list,calling everyone "butthurt, losers", discriminating against other nation/nationals,anyone with working eyes can see who is the "keyboard team".



its military forum to share weapon systems , conflict news , technology , etc

not to share your butthurt feelings on every my post

I will always show Turkish Military power to daydreamers and keyboard warriors who are trying for anti Turkish propaganda on PDF


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> its military forum to share weapon systems , conflict news , technology , etc
> 
> not to share your butthurt feelings on every my post


does sharing "info of weapon system" includes discriminating other nation/nationals, calling other losers?
How many times have you been banned, human learned from their mistakes, but you? Never.


----------



## MMM-E

IblinI said:


> does sharing "info of weapon system" includes discriminating other nation/nationals, calling other losers?




I just said that Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined ... its not true ?

and you have started bulls1t , and you called me keyboard ,,,, I have just true infos , nothing else


I am talking to Egyptian Guys
Chinese guys stop attacking me on evety my post , if you are not talking about military

so what ? my weapon list hurts you ?


and yes loser PKK/YPG , FETO , ASSAD , HEZBOLAH , IRGC , HAFTAR , WAGNER , FRANCE , GREECE , THE UAE , ARMENIA against Turkey/Qatar/Azerbaijan/LNA in N.Cyprus,İraq,Syria,Nagorna Karabahk,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> I just said that Turkey has bigger GDP PPP than Egypt+Greece+İsrael combined ... its not true ?
> 
> and you have started bulls1t , and you called me keyboard
> 
> 
> I am talking to Egyptian Guys
> Chinese guys stop attacking me on evety my post , if you are not talking about military
> 
> so what ? my weapon list hurts you ?


Does "Egyptian is nothing, losers" means "*talking*" in your dictionary?
You have never failed to amuse me.


----------



## MMM-E

IblinI said:


> Does "Egyptian is nothing, losers" means "*talking*" in your dictionary?
> You have never failed to amuse me.



Egypt didnt fight Turkey and Egypt respect Turkish EEZ



PKK/YPG , FETO , France , Greece , The Uae , Armenia , HAFTAR , WAGNER , ASSAD , IRGC , HEZBOLAH fought against Turkey in İraq,Syria,Nagorno Karabakh,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean

also The US attack Turkish economy since 2013

still they lost and Turkey won everywhere ............ Egyptian Army can not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Sinai

on the other hand , Only a few thousands of Turkish soldiers without air support killed over 3.000 ISIS terrorists during the Operation Euphrates Shield in Syria

Turks kicked 3 terror groups PKK/YPG , FETO , ISIS which were backed by The US,İsrael,France,The UAE and S.Arabia

still someone dreaming about to match with regional super power Turkey


----------



## KAL-EL

Egypt has a huge fleet of tanks doesn’t it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

KAL-EL said:


> Egypt has a huge fleet of tanks doesn’t it?




Tanks vs UCAVs ?

we prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks ................. Tanks are easy targets

An 18 Turkish AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank

Turkey’s extensive deployment of Armed Drones in its fight against Syrian Regime Forces in Idlib province has put forward a new military doctrine in the world


Turkish UCAVs destroyed over 500 military Vehicles including Tanks , AFVs , Howitzers , MLRSs , Air Defense Systems and killed over 3.200 militia including 6 Generals in Idlib/Syria within a few days

its first time in the World

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

MMM-E said:


> Tanks vs UCAVs ?
> 
> we prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks ................. Tanks are easy targets
> 
> An 18 Turkish AKINCI UCAV battalion can carry 288 MIZRAK anti Tank missiles, each capable of destroying a Tank
> 
> Turkey’s extensive deployment of Armed Drones in its fight against Syrian Regime Forces in Idlib province has put forward a new military doctrine in the world
> 
> 
> Turkish UCAVs destroyed over 500 military Vehicles including Tanks , AFVs , Howitzers , MLRSs , Air Defense Systems in Idlib/Syria within a few days
> 
> its first time in the World



Hey give us some of your UCAVs , we need to pound Myanmar and let them know their place


----------



## MMM-E

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hey give us some of your UCAVs , we need to pound Myanmar and let them know their place



Turkish UCAVs let ASSAD , IRGC , HEZBOLAH , HAFTAR , WAGNER , THE UAE , ARMENİA know their place

the next is Myanmar ? why not ..... criminal terrorist Myanmar is so easy target

there are so many Countries in Southeast Asia, the Middle East, northern Africa and even Europe which are interested in Turkish Drones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

KAL-EL said:


> Egypt has a huge fleet of tanks doesn’t it?



It has many tanks but I am probably one of the few who thinks Algeria is stronger then Sisi and Egypt. They are just quit about it

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

SpaceMan18 said:


> Hey give us some of your UCAVs , we need to pound Myanmar and let them know their place



Show me the money


----------



## KAL-EL

Titanium100 said:


> It has many tanks but I am probably one of the few who thinks Algeria is stronger then Sisi and Egypt. They are just quit about it



Interesting..

never knew Algeria was a possibly near or superior military peer to Egypt


----------



## T-SaGe

There are two main issues that are overlooked in such discussions:
1. Supply dependency
1a. Economic sustainability
1b. Political sustainability
2. Export restrictions and downgraded export variants on end-systems

To overcome these obstacles, Egypt is diversifying resources and trying to pursue a parallel foreign policy with countries that develop supply relationships.


----------



## KurtisBrian

Armies fight on their stomachs. These Egyptians cannot produce enough food to feed themselves. How would they fight a real war? 
Send the soldiers out to invade an opponent and the hungry populace might well rise up to wipe out the remaining military. The military would be caught between a foreign enemy and the people the military subjugates.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/17/egypts-dictatorship-is-sitting-powder-keg/

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

KurtisBrian said:


> Armies fight on their stomachs. These Egyptians cannot produce enough food to feed themselves. How would they fight a real war?
> Send the soldiers out to invade an opponent and the hungry populace might well rise up to wipe out the remaining military. The military would be caught between a foreign enemy and the people the military subjugates.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/10/17/egypts-dictatorship-is-sitting-powder-keg/



Are you telling me a country building constructions worth 2 trillion USD and 20 new cities across the country can't feed it's own people and one of the fastest growing economies in the world can't feed it's people all of sudden?

You have been posting alot of garbage on this website

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Are you telling me a country building constructions worth 2 trillion USD and 20 new cities across the country can't feed it's own people and one of the fastest growing economies in the world can't feed it's people all of sudden?
> 
> You have been posting alot of garbage on this website



LOL you think a stealing the savings of others via playing hot potato with money means people have food or wealth? Think that grains grow in dust? Anti life people kill life. Black hat Corona Sun virus RA did that after he stole the Green and Fertile Egypt that Osiris made. Well, the GREEN MAN WILL NEVER go to Egypt or North Africa. Better to destroy all life than help thieves.








More people, less water mean rising food imports for Egypt


In the northwest corner of the Nile Delta, Ibrahim Sharaf Al-Dein fires up his diesel-powered pump next to a murky canal only to watch it spew out a yellowish froth.




www.reuters.com













How to Feed Egypt


A country with a bulging population faces crippling food security challenges. A high-level government commitment must address the availability of and access to food.




www.thecairoreview.com





as far as me posting garbage, what you really mean is that you and others don't like or disagree with what I have to say. It is common for people to dislike and not want to associate with those they disagree with. That is why we have tribes and nations. We are not the same and don't get along. People are woke. Dreaming Jew, like we see in Conan the Destroyer, is gone. Now everyone can feel our differences and hate each other again.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

KurtisBrian said:


> LOL you think a stealing the savings of others via playing hot potato with money means people have food or wealth? Think that grains grow in dust? Anti life people kill life. Black hat Corona Sun virus RA did that after he stole the Green and Fertile Egypt that Osiris made. Well, the GREEN MAN WILL NEVER go to Egypt or North Africa. Better to destroy all life than help thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More people, less water mean rising food imports for Egypt
> 
> 
> In the northwest corner of the Nile Delta, Ibrahim Sharaf Al-Dein fires up his diesel-powered pump next to a murky canal only to watch it spew out a yellowish froth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Feed Egypt
> 
> 
> A country with a bulging population faces crippling food security challenges. A high-level government commitment must address the availability of and access to food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecairoreview.com



You went full retard. I can come with more damning articles about the US. Where over 50million are on food stamps and millions of more homeless. does that mean the US is broke the answer is no. 

Egypt is one of the fastest growing economies.. 

This is the 2030 forecast.. Guess what I don't see Canada anywhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KurtisBrian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You went full retard. I can come with more damning articles about the US. Where over 50million are on food stamps and millions of more homeless. does that mean the US is broke the answer is no.
> 
> Egypt is one of the fastest growing economies..
> 
> This is the 2030 forecast.. Guess what I don't see Canada anywhere?



again you confuse production of something with using credit to steal wealth from others.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*Egypt reclaims one and a half million acres despite the water deficit - a huge national project*​




















This is nothing less than changing most of the Egyptian desert to fertile lands for food self sufficiency..on going..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

İ prefer @El Sidd rather than El sissy lol


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

The SC said:


> *Egypt reclaims one and a half million acres despite the water deficit - a huge national project*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing less than changing most of the Egyptian desert to fertile lands for food self sufficiency..on going..



Thanks that was hell'va informative


----------



## Deltadart

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917


Egypt has some of the most powerful armed forces in the world, and the very best at oppressing their own people.


----------



## Gomig-21

Deltadart said:


> Egypt has some of the most powerful armed forces in the world,* and the very best at oppressing their own people.*



Oh come on, and the very best too? I honestly expected a much better comment than that usual load of baloney and I'll tell you why and I hope all the Anti SISI fellas and SISI haters READ this comment and look at the pictures. The Rabaa situation had reached its limit. Would Germany allow Nazi sympathizers to set up camps and tents in the middle of Frankfurt for as long as they want and when they're told POLITELY by many bull horns and loud speakers etc., not once, or twice, or 3 times but 10 times to pack it up and go home or there will be problems like there are here in the US when the riot police just come out and beat the living daylights out of you but most of these US protestors are smart enough to retreat and then start crying about it on twitter or you tube or whatever.

Want to know what these scum tent dwelling pretend Muslim brotherhoodlums did instead? Look at these pics and not even carefully because it's pretty obvious.






Great news today, 3 of the main Sinai filth were eliminated. GOOD RIDDANCE! Also I think it's safe to say that Sinai activity has calmed down quite a bit thanks to the martyrs that risked their valuable lives to eliminate this scum of this earth. And it seems the intel is getting much better, as it should.









Oh look! How great are these filthy cockroaches killing an 85 year old Egyptian Christian man in Sinai. But they've been caught and KILLED!! Wait till you see what kind of rain will fall from the sky shortly and I think this was in central Sinai and very soon, the Mirages and F-16s and Wingloongs will be very active.











The Army had great respect for him and loved him and tried to protect him by moving him out of that area of danger but he said this is his home etc. and all the usual. They tried to protect him but failed, unfortunately.






There's your friendly neighborhood that was warned 10 or more times to move along and didn't. I'm containing myself because of this beautiful month we're in, but from US like me, take a good look and stop listening to the less than handful of Egypt haters on this board.






Oh how nice, is he protecting himself from an invader or a Gobbler?






Look at these wonderful people. They had their say and it was time to go but they chose to do this,





I bet you'd love to hang out with these nice young men.

Oh I have much more with dummies playing with bibi guns that are shaped just like AK-47 firing at the riot police. So you know who gave the leaders and many of the ones that got away REFUGE and PROTECTION and allow them to broadcast their own dissing of Egypt? Yep. the Gobblers across the pond and that is the reason why they are disliked (a much worst word should be in there but it's Ramadan) and so until the Gobblers refute these gang of killers and mind manipulators, they should never be our friends and we want NOTHING to do with a people who refuges our enemies.

Now, back to what you said:

1) So we need 24 Rafales with munitions' up the wazoo to kill these roaches?
2) we need $20 billion worth of stealth frigates and corvettes to kill these roaches?
3) 4 Type 209 snd 4 Romeo submarines to blah blah blah?
4) 46 MIG-29m/35 to kill these blah blah bah?
5) 3000+tanks to blah blah blah?
6) 2 LHD + 36 eventual naval helos for these guys?
7) And the most exceptional item in the EAF will be 30 Su-35SE to do what exactly to these nice people LOLOLOL!!!! That's just half the list and now you see how silly that absolutely worthless comment that some anti-Egyptian said and many of you gullible ran with it for some strange reason? I'm really curious who exactly fed you that load of steaming cow dung in your post? Biden is a bit rough but his bark is much louder than his silly bite. So where did you get that info? Do you even know what Egypt has for a military force?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varunastra

Egypt is definitely the most powerful 
Armed force in Africa. 
Bydway el sisi is a unique name for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

UDAYCAMPUS said:


> Egypt is definitely the most powerful
> Armed force in Africa.
> Bydway el sisi is a unique name for sure



It is ranked top 11 worldwide.. Definitely counts in the region and also in the world.. I would even say they have been given a low ball ranking.. I would rank them atleast top 7-8.. By the way India is paper tiger tho after the 2019 bashing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Titanium100 said:


> It is ranked top 11 worldwide.. Definitely counts in the region and also in the world.. I would even say they have been given a low ball ranking.. I would rank them atleast top 7-8.. By the way India is paper tiger tho after the 2019 bashing


Well top armed force of a continent is definitely among the tops of the world, any such rankings are debatable though. 
We have room for improvement definitely but taking us lightly based on a border skirmish has less foresight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Honestly guys, the only thing he said was:

*El-Sisi: Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the region.*

So what is this "region" he's talking about? The Middle East? I personally think Israel is a bit more powerful and even Saudi because of their absolutely primo weaponry and the training they've had from the US in the last 5 years is paying off. It's not a world ranking or a showing off really because that is actually frowned upon in our culture. That's why we're really not seeing half the stuff they have and when you watch the clips, look how short each little clip is of every item. You barely see anything unless you pause it.

The true purpose of that speech was to comfort the people because of all the hostility around us especially from the Gobblers sticking their feathers into the country right next door to us and we were having problem with terrorist infiltration from Libya for several years before Sisi took over and boy did he spank them silly. They claimed the intel came from when they executed all those Egyptian Christians on the beach that the specific group of filth was from Derna. Guess what, we still don't know if it was the EAF block 52 with GBU12s and 16s I believe that flattened out several building where those scum were hiding or it was the Rafales.

Then they said ok, we'll come to Egypt and get you. Well, guess what, they were being watched by Wingloongs all across the border and if you watch the video or all those cretins thinking they can just cross into Egypt at their will in their white Toyotas and gather to eat or something and one notices something falling from the sky that looks a lot bigger than a rain drop and they start scattering in every direction and BABOOOOM GAZOOOM everyone of them was fried to a crisp.

In a speech he made to parliament, he talked about how many billions of $ in weapons they've spent just in one month on the border with Libya and it has been quiet for a long time ever since he drew that famous anti Gobbler Red Line. He's not killing his own people lol. He's PROTECTING his people HUGE DIFFERENCE.


----------



## Jobless Jack

Yes

On paper.

But wars are not won on paper general!


----------



## The SC

Jobless Jack said:


> Yes
> 
> On paper.
> 
> But wars are not won on paper general!


So why don't you come show us how wars are fought.. or just a jealous troll again!
Suffice for you to see these made in Egypt :


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

al-sisi against ethiopia. al-susu against chaudhary saab.


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Dhabi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Zayed has just arrived in Cairo. Meeting his good friend President Abdel Fatah El Sisi.
https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1385972418427170816/photo/1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

I see a thread about Egypt in which some Turks crying...why is it so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-SaGe

Ich said:


> I see a thread about Egypt in which some Turks crying...why is it so?


Oh, this is such a cheap trick, man. Except for one exceptional member, no one else is uncomfortable with this. On the contrary, Egypt's strengthening in the region is something to be proud of for millions of Turks like me. The stability of our region is related to the capacity of the historical hinterland centers to develop independent foreign policies. Daily political issues are not permanent and will be overcome at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> I see a thread about Egypt in which some Turks crying...why is it so?



Especially after all the terrible crap that the chief Gobbler said about President Sisi, a fully respectable man despite the outrageous and unfair criticism about him. Then he tells all the MB who've been labeled terrorists (which in a large percentage created the Sinai ISIS coalition against Egyptian officials and gave the ones that got away refuge and protection in turkey where they can broadcast their own hatred and LIES on Sisi and Egypt etc, Now the #$%#^ wants to be friends LOLOLOLOLOL! Who does this half breed donkey think he is? 

Even after all the BS the Gobbler in chief said about Sisis and the new government that swore to protect Egyptian Christians and much as Egyptian Muslims because they are all EGYPTIANS no matter their faith. The MB TERRORIST harbored by turkey were killing Christians since they wanted to instill and force full Sharia law in Egypt and Egypt is quite religious as well as secular at the same time and so Sharia has to be amended in a certain way. It's still used in many elements such as burials, inheritance and much jurisprudence of Sharia in Egyptian law but balances the rules according to the best results that don't infringe on it. 

So by creating a completely Islamic law because of one minor Egyptian organization that was sympathetic to Iran (which is ok but only to certain extent because there are sever tensions with Saudi Arabia who is one of our best allies and we will undoubtedly defend it at any cost so relations with Iran have to be sensitive at best, but not with Morsi) and we have many other countries to deal with on matters of peace. He encouraged Hamas to keep fighting Israel loool which is admirable but WRONG and THAT is what created the Sinai cretin cockroaches who ended up getting help from many cretins that the chief terrorist Gobbler brought to OUR neighborhood and infitrated the western border with weapons and destruction and when they were spotted by Egyptian Wingloongs and patrolling F-16s, they were completely destroyed day and night that now they don't dare cross that border. We spent billions of $ to kill every single one of them and the success rate is close to 100%, The Sisi Red Line now used by Putin himself was a gleaming success MashaAllah. 

So back to the Gobblers and their leader who thought he could ride a horse and took a pretty embarrassing good header where he was lucky he didn't break his neck or back NOW WANTS TO BE FRIENDS WITH THE GUY HE CALLED A COUP MAKER AND AN ILLEGITMATE RULER AND MUCH WORST? WHY? Seeing that Greece, France, Italy, and practically the entire Middle East is recognizing Egypt as a legitimate and very influential and militarily strong and can alter major problems with great diplomacy which is what FINE rulers do and the Gobblers are feeling very cornered and Egypt is the only way to loosen the mess they put themselves in with their big fat gobbling turkey mouthes. Personally, I want NOTHING toi do with the Gobblers and they can deal on their own with all the enemies they've created abd surrounded themselves with and unless the meet ALL our demands which include proof that they packed up every mercenary terrorist they brought from Syria and send them back. Gobblers don't belong in Libya to ravage its wealth in the name of protecting the GNA LOLOLOLOLOLO what a friggin joke. Libya is EGYPT's neighbor, Gobblers and their silly UAVs don't belong in out neighboring country so first demand is pack each add every single terrorist you brought from Syria and you yourself GTFO of there! Period, 

I say review our list of demands before a single word is uttered. The Libyan Red Line by President Sisi was one of the most brilliant military moves done in a diplomatic way first because that is how we are fair with everyone. Diplomacy first and then the rest later. 

How many here laughed at President Sisi's Libyan red line? Are you still laughing or hiding?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-SaGe

Turkey and Egypt, of course, should never be in open and conventional meaning war with each other. War means breaking historical bridges and lasting hostility. This legacy is more important than the daily political bickering.

SO, Let's clarify a point: Turkey did not fought with Egypt. When we look at the active forces on the field, Egypt was not even one of the main aim for TR that wanted to be prevented.






By destroying all lines of attack of a putschist structure in which a coalition mobilized all its means, Turkey's enabled the Libyan internal parties to return to the table of democracy again.

Despite billions of dollars of investment, lna could not enter Tripoli in 2 years. They then had to retreat for 200km-to-500km within 2 weeks.

Then, Wagners and Janjavids occupied Sirte and formed a line of defense. Egypt was a spokerman so that this would not turn into a counter-operation. However, at that time, the talks were already continuing by the Russian and Turkish delegations. Later, after the bilateral talks between the Turkish and Russian delegations, the military operations came to a halt.

A transitional government has now been established. It consists entirely of the names that Turkey wished. Moreover, the government received a vote of confidence from both side parliaments.

Democratic elections will be held across the country at the end of the year. The putschists lost the war. Meanwhile, Haftar's massacring commanders began to die mysteriously, one by one. (which are wanted by the international criminal court)

I think you should ask yourself the following question:
1. What was the situation of Tripoli before Turkey involved in? It was a besieged city that was expected to collapse within weeks.
2. What is the current position of Turkey, in Libya? It is one of the main actors shaping current Libyan politics and future.

So you have to ask the basic questions of reasoning logic. Who started at what point, who won what?

Everything else is populist discussions that entertain the amateurs.


----------



## Ich

T-SaGe said:


> Turkey and Egypt, of course, should never be in open and conventional meaning war with each other. War means breaking historical bridges and lasting hostility. This legacy is more important than the daily political bickering.
> 
> SO, Let's clarify a point: Turkey did not fought with Egypt. When we look at the active forces on the field, Egypt was not even one of the main aim for TR that wanted to be prevented.
> View attachment 737127
> 
> 
> By destroying all lines of attack of a putschist structure in which a coalition mobilized all its means, Turkey's enabled the parties to return to the table of democracy again.
> 
> Despite billions of dollars of investment, they could not enter Tripoli in 2 years. They then had to retreat for 250km within 2 weeks.
> 
> Then, Wagners and Janjavids occupied Sirte and formed a line of defense. Egypt was a spokerman so that this would not turn into a counter-operation. However, at that time, the talks were already continuing by the Russian and Turkish delegations. Later, after the bilateral talks between the Turkish and Russian delegations, the military operations came to a halt.
> 
> A transitional government has now been established. It consists entirely of the names that Turkey wished. The government received a vote of confidence from both parliaments.
> 
> Democratic elections will be held across the country at the end of the year. The putschists lost the war. Meanwhile, Haftar's massacring commanders began to die mysteriously, one by one. (which are wanted by the international criminal court)
> 
> I think you should ask yourself the following question:
> 1. What was the situation of Tripoli before Turkey involved in? It was a besieged city that was expected to collapse within weeks.
> 2. What is the current position of Turkey, in Libya? It is one of the main actors shaping current Libyan politics and future.
> 
> So you have to ask the basic questions of reasoning logic. Who started at what point, who won what?
> 
> Everything else is populist discussions that entertain the amateurs.



Wait, what? The GNA is supported by the LNA through Qatar? Where do you have this list/picture? Wikipedia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

T-SaGe said:


> Turkey and Egypt, of course, should never be in open and conventional meaning war with each other. War means breaking historical bridges and lasting hostility. This legacy is more important than the daily political bickering.
> 
> SO, Let's clarify a point: Turkey did not fought with Egypt. When we look at the active forces on the field, Egypt was not even one of the main aim for TR that wanted to be prevented.
> View attachment 737127
> 
> 
> By destroying all lines of attack of a putschist structure in which a coalition mobilized all its means, Turkey's enabled the Libyan internal parties to return to the table of democracy again.
> 
> Despite billions of dollars of investment, lna could not enter Tripoli in 2 years. They then had to retreat for 200km-to-500km within 2 weeks.
> 
> Then, Wagners and Janjavids occupied Sirte and formed a line of defense. Egypt was a spokerman so that this would not turn into a counter-operation. However, at that time, the talks were already continuing by the Russian and Turkish delegations. Later, after the bilateral talks between the Turkish and Russian delegations, the military operations came to a halt.
> 
> A transitional government has now been established. It consists entirely of the names that Turkey wished. Moreover, the government received a vote of confidence from both side parliaments.
> 
> Democratic elections will be held across the country at the end of the year. The putschists lost the war. Meanwhile, Haftar's massacring commanders began to die mysteriously, one by one. (which are wanted by the international criminal court)
> 
> I think you should ask yourself the following question:
> 1. What was the situation of Tripoli before Turkey involved in? It was a besieged city that was expected to collapse within weeks.
> 2. What is the current position of Turkey, in Libya? It is one of the main actors shaping current Libyan politics and future.
> 
> So you have to ask the basic questions of reasoning logic. Who started at what point, who won what?
> 
> Everything else is populist discussions that entertain the amateurs.


With haftar in Tripoli.. the problems would have been solved.. then Turkey came in to help the GNA.. hence showing its true colors by being behind that group.. and sending its forces after Haftar.. that were and when the Egyptian red line was announced.. easy to understand..Turkey played the belligerent again and somewhere where it shouldn't have..There is also a video of the Turkish chief of Staff saying Turkey can defeat Egypt in 6 hours!? WOW..

Check this 1% of the Egyptian forces..and tell if that comment by the highest ranking office in Turkey is stupid or not..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ich said:


> I see a thread about Egypt in which some Turks crying...why is it so?



I didn't see that many turks in this thread and the once I saw were decent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Egypt needs to enter Libya to remove the Turkish trash


----------



## Ceylal

I have no idea why Turks try very hard to try to convince everybody that their armed forces are in Lybia to defend theLybians, where in fact their presence there is to preserve the interest of NATO and the USA.


----------



## Gomig-21

Not as much as it is to plunder billions of oil $ from the GNA that the chief Gobbler desperately needs which is why he's also trying to pretend that there is some kind of talks of restoring friendly relationships with Egypt because that would fracture the maritime alliance we have with Greece and Cyprus and speed up their gas allocation to begin extracting as that also creates tons of money for them which they've seen it happen in Egypt and then Israel. Egypt has created a very problematic situation with Turkey without firing a single bullet. Despite Sisi haters, he organized this with his ministers and generals just perfectly. It's all about money which then translates to other powers.

You claim the interest of NATO and the USA, none of which have good outlooks at a NATO country that goes out and buys the latest Russian S-400 A2A missile? That was a NATO violation of the highest order. Not even CAATSA would be enough of a punishment for such a betrayal. I figured NATO would have made much harsher restrictions on Turkey for that as well as the US eliminating the F-35 deal. But too many NATO countries are relying on Turkey for their missile silos and bases and aircraft to be closest to Russia. So NATO has its hands tied and Chief Gobbler knows it and is taking advantage of that.

If he was willing to cope with the severe wrath of the US against the S-400 purchase and lose the 130 F-35 deal, that means he lost confidence in his air force to protect Turkey against Greece should there be an attack otherwise the F-35 deal was so much better for them. Pilots seem to be the problem. Purging them and then training new ones he can trust takes a long time,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> I have no idea why Turks try very hard to try to convince everybody that their armed forces are in Lybia to defend theLybians, where in fact their presence there is to preserve the interest of NATO and the USA.




Turkey fought against The US , France even İsrael in Libya , Syria and in the Eastern Mediterranean

PKK/YPG , FETO , HAFTAR , SISI , The Uae , Saudi Arabia are just puppets of puppeteers







camelguy said:


> Egypt needs to enter Libya to remove the Turkish trash




nice dream

but in reality , Egyptian Army can not match with even 1.000 ISIS terrorists in Sinai 


You Arabs always will lose the wars in the region , because of Turkey or İsrael even İran has more military projects than 22 Arab Countries combined .... also Arabs dont know how to fight and military tactics ... Arab Armies just to protect dictatorial regimes against their own people ... nothing else


--- Egypt+Iraq+Syria+Jordan lost against İsrael
-- The Uae and Saudi Arabia can not match with even Houtsis in Yemen


on the other hand , Turkish military technology victory in Iraq,Syria,Libya and Azerbaijan
also Turkish Navy blocked American-İsraeli-İtalian and French Ships to protect Turkish EEZ in the Eastern Mediterranean








The SC said:


> There is also a video of the Turkish chief of Staff saying Turkey can defeat Egypt in 6 hours!? WOW..
> 
> Check this 1% of the Egyptian forces..and tell if that comment by the highest ranking office in Turkey is stupid or not..



there will be very serious devastating effect for Egypt

even TURKEY shows only 50% of its own military technology ...... if needed , Turkey can match with even Egypt+Greece combined



and only UCAV , Electronic Warfare and Missile technologies will be enough for Egyptian Armed Forces

even Egyptian Army dont know what about hybrid war

and Egypt can not use network centric warfare to operate American-Russian,French,German,İtalian weapons with eachothers

Egyptian Armed Forces will hit even its own forces in a large scale war


----------



## T-SaGe

camelguy said:


> Egypt needs to enter Libya to remove the Turkish trash


This is a matter for the Libyan people to decide, not the Egyptian generals. And don't even think about intervention until the elections held!


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> You claim the interest of NATO and the USA, none of which have good outlooks at a NATO country that goes out and buys the latest Russian S-400 A2A missile? That was a NATO violation of the highest order. Not even CAATSA would be enough of a punishment for such a betrayal.




1-- traitor The US support PKK terrorism against Turkey since 1990s
and Turkey lost over $400 billion and tens of thousands of citizens

2-- since 2013 , traitor The US and France are trying to create PKK/YPG terror state to destroy territorial integrity of Syria and Turkey

3-- traitor The US and France supports Greece-İsrael-Egypt to steal oil--gas reserves and MAVI VATAN ( blue homeland ) from the Turks in the Eastern Mediterranean

4-- traitor The US did military coups to destroy real patriotic Turkish leaders
the last one 2016 military coup attempt by The US backed FETO

FETO-linked pilots used F-16s to bomb Turkish Police , Turkish People and Turkish Parliament
The US backed FETO tried to turn Turkey into another Syria for American-İsraeli interests




and The US did not sale PATRIOT Air Defense System to Turkey
Only Turkey was without long range Air Defense System in the region
even traitor The US withdrew PATRIOT Air Defense Systems in Turkey in 2015 , when Russian Fighter Jet was shot down by Turkish F-16

on the other hand , another NATO Country Greece have S300 and PATRIOT


Not even S400 would be enough of a punishment for such a betrayal
Turkey should buy also S500 from Russia to protect itself from traitor The US,France and their puppets

S400 kicked their plans in the Eastern Mediterranean 
therefore they are so crying



btw Egypt bought S300VM , MIG-29M2 even SU-35 and İndia bought S400
where is CAATSA for Egypt and İndia ? hypocrite The US


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> If he was willing to cope with the severe wrath of the US against the S-400 purchase and lose the 130 F-35 deal, that means he lost confidence in his air force to protect Turkey against Greece should there be an attack otherwise the F-35 deal was so much better for them. Pilots seem to be the problem. Purging them and then training new ones he can trust takes a long time,



even hundreds of Turkish BORA , SOM , ATMACA , KGK-LR , KARGI will be enough to destroy all Jet hangars and Fighter Jets in Greece and Greek Islands in a day

Greece is nothing in a war



if no F35
then We focus on long range Ballistic and Cruise Missiles ..... no need pilot , no need American permission , no need operation cost and no need maintenance .....but very big deterrence

We prefer long range BORA and GEZGIN Missiles up to 800-1.000km instead of American control flying computer F-35s for deterrence in the region

and focus on MIUS UCAV and MMU Fighter Jet developing programs




the F-35 like as a flying computer
and flying computer F-35s will be under American control

Turkish Airforce can not use F-35s without American permission
( in a war , without American permission Turkish F-35s even can not take off )

and 100 F-35A price+equipments+maintenance for 30 years = $40 billion

better to spend $40 billion for developing indigenous military projects to become real military power


----------



## Saddam Hussein

T-SaGe said:


> This is a matter for the Libyan people to decide, not the Egyptian generals. And don't even think about intervention until the elections held!



Libyans would return back to Gaddafi times if they could


----------



## MMM-E

camelguy said:


> Libyans would return back to Gaddafi times if they could



and İraqis would return back to SADDAM times if they could

Iraq was destroyed by The US and The UK
but Turkey saved Libya from christian invaders Russia France , The US and their puppets CIA agent HAFTAR ,The Uae


----------



## Ceylal

MMM-E said:


> Turkey fought against The US , France even İsrael in Libya , Syria and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> PKK/YPG , FETO , HAFTAR , SISI , The Uae , Saudi Arabia are just puppets of puppeteers


Turks fought, the US, France, Israel in Lybia and Syria? Really? Please stop the theatrics ! Turkey can’t breath without the US..They were a few words by Trump and it sent your currency tumbling like a dice..Turkey is a vassal to Israel and all the fight done in Syria was and is on behalf of the existence and the expansion of Israel in the Middle East...
Fought France? In the early nineteen hundred , but now they are your buddies, a NATO member as Turkey and hyenas don’t fight each other’s...


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> Turks fought, the US, France, Israel in Lybia and Syria? Really? Please stop the theatrics ! Turkey can’t breath without the US..They were a few words by Trump and it sent your currency tumbling like a dice..Turkey is a vassal to Israel and all the fight done in Syria was and is on behalf of the existence and the expansion of Israel in the Middle East...
> Fought France? In the early nineteen hundred , but now they are your buddies, a NATO member as Turkey and hyenas don’t fight each other’s...





why OBAMA and BIDEN used their proxy FETO to make military coup to destroy president ERDOGAN ?
why TRUMP attacked Turkish economy ?

because of , 3 Turkish military operations kicked PKK/YPG and blocked American/İsraeli plan in Syria
France also was in Syria to support PKK/YPG to create terror corridor against Turkey


also Turkish Army entered Libya to kick France and Russia who tried to turn Libya into christian colony
Thanks to Turkish UCAV technology which raped Russian-made PANTSIR Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya


since 2013 , there are asymmetric - economic war between Turkey and The US , İsrael , France , their proxies FETO , PKK/YPG , The UAE , HAFTAR , etc in Turkey,Syria,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean

and Turkey lost thousands of soldiers and over $500 billion to fight against The US , İsrael , France , their proxies FETO , PKK/YPG , The UAE , HAFTAR , etc since 2013



on the other hand , 22 Arab Countries can not even criticize The US and İsrael ...... because of fear

The US , İsrael , France killed millions of Arabs in Algeria ,Palestine , Iraq also they destroyed stability in Libya




btw if you want to know who is vassal to İsrael , its your Arab brothers The Uae, KSA , Bahreyn , etc
They can’t breath without the US


----------



## Saddam Hussein

MMM-E said:


> and İraqis would return back to SADDAM times if they could
> 
> Iraq was destroyed by The US and The UK
> but Turkey saved Libya from christian invaders Russia France , The US and their puppets CIA agent HAFTAR ,The Uae



No one's interested in your Feto story, the old friend of erdogan.
Sisi should stop being a dayyooth, invade Libya and enforce the re-Arabization of the western front.


----------



## Ceylal

MMM-E said:


> why OBAMA and BIDEN used their proxy FETO to make military coup to destroy president ERDOGAN ?
> why TRUMP attacked Turkish economy ?
> 
> because of , 3 Turkish military operations kicked PKK/YPG and blocked American/İsraeli plan in Syria
> France also was in Syria to support PKK/YPG to create terror corridor against Turkey
> 
> 
> also Turkish Army entered Libya to kick France and Russia who tried to turn Libya into christian colony
> Thanks to Turkish UCAV technology which raped Russian-made PANTSIR Air Defense Systems in Syria and Libya
> 
> 
> since 2013 , there are asymmetric - economic war between Turkey and The US , İsrael , France , their proxies FETO , PKK/YPG , The UAE , HAFTAR , etc in Turkey,Syria,Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> 
> and Turkey lost thousands of soldiers and over $500 billion to fight against The US , İsrael , France , their proxies FETO , PKK/YPG , The UAE , HAFTAR , etc since 2013
> 
> 
> 
> on the other hand , 22 Arab Countries can not even criticize The US and İsrael ...... because of fear
> 
> The US , İsrael , France killed millions of Arabs in Algeria ,Palestine , Iraq also they destroyed stability in Libya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw if you want to know who is vassal to İsrael , its your Arab brothers The Uae, KSA , Bahreyn , etc
> They can’t breath without the US


Please save us from all that bravado talk..Turkey is doing NATO, Israel and the US bidding in Syria as well as in Lybia...especially in Lybia..but that one move, Turkey will regret in the near future from the Lybians themselves. You talk about France misdeeds in Algeria as if your 4 century stay in the same country was bloodless...
And the sad thing is when the UN vote came down for the Algerian indépendance, Turkey was the only Muslim country that sided with France and voted NO..Even the US and even Israel voted for ant took you years after Algerian indépendance to join in with the world and established diplomatic relation with Algeria...remember the country that theTurcs sold to the French for a mere right to passage to allow the remnant Turcs to regain safely Constantinople.
And you talk about the so called push against your sultan...that was a fake created by the sultan himself to weed out the army brass that weren’t found of his ideology. ..


----------



## MMM-E

Ceylal said:


> Turkey was the only Muslim country that sided with France and voted NO..Even the US and even Israel voted for ant took you years after Algerian indépendance to join in with the world and established diplomatic relation with Algeria



even CHP leader INONU who ruled Turkey was the first muslim Country who recognized İsrael

leftists in Turkey so hate Arabs


but real muslim TURKS sent weapons to Algeria by Submarines and Ships to fight France





Ceylal said:


> You talk about France misdeeds in Algeria as if your 4 century stay in the same country was bloodless.



TURKS never killed anyone in Algeria in 400 years

even Algeria was so powerful to match with The US in 1780s

In 1783, the United States, a new maritime state, began to fly its flag over the seas alone.
On July 25, 1785, the first American ship carrying this new flag was captured by Ottoman Ships of Algeria

and 11 more US ships were captured by the Ottoman Ships of Algeria since 1793


in 1795, the US agreed to make a deal against this threat
and It would pay 642,000 gold for one time and 12,000 Ottoman gold annually in return for not touching any ship carrying the US flag in the Mediterranean

The agreement was signed by Joseph Donaldson on behalf of the United States of America and the Governor of Algeria, Cezayirli Hasan Pasha

and the language of which is Turkish.
It is the only US document in more than two centuries of the United States to accept the payment of taxes to a foreign state, as it is the only treaty signed in a foreign language


Algeria had so great history under the Ottoman Empire
Now nobody cares about Algeria


----------



## ARCH٤R

For some reason most Egyptian related threads end up discussing the Middle East and Turkey...


----------



## fitpOsitive

Ah the delision of strong armies....


----------



## Bouncer

ARMalik said:


> Ordinary Egyptians are good and very capable people. *But just like Pakistan, their country has been hijacked by a Blood Sucking leach called The Military Establishment*. Strangely enough, people of both these countries have endured Military dictators for decades, and even when there was so called democracy, EXTREMELY CORRUPT PEOPLE WERE APPOINTED PMs and Presidents by the Military Establishment.
> 
> *It is an unfortunate fate of such fantastic talented people of these two great countries who are being held hostage and pushed below poverty lines by their own Military Dictators or their appointed Corrupt Leaders.*



And ironically both countries have a significant % of pro-military population. In terms of democratic process & its maturity its interesting to note that Turkey leads Pakistan and Pakistan leads Egypt by about 2 decades.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## T-SaGe

The Turks and Algerians together prevented the Latins' Reconquista from spreading to Africa and kept North Africa as a Muslim land. If we were not able to stop this, we would have had to meet the Spanish and Portuguese raids, in Quds, Mecca and Medina.

In fact, this alliance has grown so strong that it had established a hegemony over the entire Mediterranean 200 years. The Portuguese had to advance from the south of Africa as a result of this anyway.

Here, there was not a nation struggle, but a common goal and faith struggle. Algerian and Turkish sailors are rest in together all over the Mediterranean that they gave their life. Please do not damage this memory because of your political ambitions. Ty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

MMM-E said:


> even CHP leader INONU who ruled Turkey was the first muslim Country who recognized İsrael
> 
> leftists in Turkey so hate Arabs
> 
> 
> but real muslim TURKS sent weapons to Algeria by Submarines and Ships to fight France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TURKS never killed anyone in Algeria in 400 years
> 
> even Algeria was so powerful to match with The US in 1780s
> 
> In 1783, the United States, a new maritime state, began to fly its flag over the seas alone.
> On July 25, 1785, the first American ship carrying this new flag was captured by Ottoman Ships of Algeria
> 
> and 11 more US ships were captured by the Ottoman Ships of Algeria since 1793
> 
> 
> in 1795, the US agreed to make a deal against this threat
> and It would pay 642,000 gold for one time and 12,000 Ottoman gold annually in return for not touching any ship carrying the US flag in the Mediterranean
> 
> The agreement was signed by Joseph Donaldson on behalf of the United States of America and the Governor of Algeria, Cezayirli Hasan Pasha
> 
> and the language of which is Turkish.
> It is the only US document in more than two centuries of the United States to accept the payment of taxes to a foreign state, as it is the only treaty signed in a foreign language
> 
> 
> Algeria had so great history under the Ottoman Empire
> Now nobody cares about Algeria


ALGERIANS CARE ABOUT ALGERIA, WE DON’T GIVE A FLYING F—K, WHAT THE REST OF THE WORLD THINK ABOUT ALGERIA...WE KNOW THE ONES THAT WE CAN COUNT ON, OUR REAL FRIENDS AND TURKEY IS NOT ONE OF THEM, ESPECIALLY THE ONE UNDER THE DUMBASS MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD., NOR THE MUSLIM STATES SAVE A FEW.


----------



## Gomig-21

Eventually with the 30 Su-35SE with their incredible 3600-4000 km range depending on how much afterburner they use and all of this whithout any drop tanks. Notice you won't find a single Su-35S carrying any fuel tanks because of their massive interior fuel load AND foam installed in the wings tanks so the fuel doesn't ignite under small fire and they go roaming with that range all around the Mediterranean to Greece and back to Cyprus and then to Syria and to Iraq and a quick visit to Saudi and the UAE and some recon over Ethiopia and back. Carrying the r37, every single AWACs within its range better be gripping their throttles really nice and tight. Tough to beat an Su-35S with all the training the EAF pilots will be getting on those. Oh yeah, the 200 +/- F-16s will do their usual prowling along the Israeli and Libyan border and the MiG-35 will most likely patrol coastal areas and support the slew of stealth ships which in a year's time will be quite impressive. We'll get into some of the other items later.
Oh yeah, and the deadly 24 Rafales which are negotiating for not just the 12 more in the option, but quite a few more than that. They need at least 50 and load them with SCALPs and meteor missiles lololololoo gooooood niiiiiiiight. Those will be reserved for super special operations like taking out an entire column of tanks or Toyotas trying to infiltrate the borders. The Libyan border has almost come to a complete stop still of any infiltration after so many cretins were pan fried to crispy cretins those filthy animals. But those were probably the function of the EAF's F-16 block 52 as one crashed in the process and the wingloongs have been instrumental in taking out those pigs.

46 Ka-52 Nile Alligators
45 Apache gunships with Hellfire missiles
1 Advanced Acquitaine FREMM and 2 Bergaminiu Class FREMM and I believe they're negotiating 4 more
2 MEKO A200 Frigates with a possible order for 4 to 6 more since the Germans are probably the fastest builders of these miltary ships.
4 Gowinds corvettes with 20 OPV corvettes
4 type 209 Submarines and maybe 12 Scorpene deep sea submarines if negotiations go well and...
a memorandum between the US and Egypt signed that none of the American weapons be shared with the Russian ones and possibly open the 4th largest operator of F-16s to some better BVR and WVR missiles since the brilliance of Sisi (contrary to the foolish hatred of the guy) is a brilliant master who undoubtedly figured this modernization for a long time and discussed it with the top generals of all the branches and they tweaked it and had a plan which first started with the 2 Mistrals LHD helicopters & carriers as well as many other super capable ships like the Ambassador which was build by the US ONLY for Egypt.
S-300VM I think they purchased 9 batteries and then went to Germany to purchase the IRST-SL-T system specifically to work with the Protivnik GE radar and the Resonance Radar that are set up to observe 1100 kilometers and actively track and order the appropriate attack. Algeria also bought the Protivnik and I have absolutely no doubt that the Su-57 is in Egypt's future as soon as the fisrt 76 for the RuAF are finished, it will be a competition between Algerian and Egypt as to who signs a contract first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

T-SaGe said:


> The Turks and Algerians together prevented the Latins' Reconquista from spreading to Africa and kept North Africa as a Muslim land. If we were not able to stop this, we would have had to meet the Spanish and Portuguese raids, in Quds, Mecca and Medina.
> 
> In fact, this alliance has grown so strong that it had established a hegemony over the entire Mediterranean 200 years. The Portuguese had to advance from the south of Africa as a result of this anyway.
> 
> Here, there was not a nation struggle, but a common goal and faith struggle. Algerian and Turkish sailors are rest in together all over the Mediterranean that they gave their life. Please do not damage this memory because of your political ambitions. Ty.


Wrong.. just checked it.. Morocco fought the deadliest battles against Spain and Portugal combined.. Barbarosa reigned in the sea.. he was the Turko-Algerian Admiral..


My-Analogous said:


> US never entered to Turkey and destroy whole nation whereas we all know what She did in Iraq.


That is a very idiotic comment .. as you seem to think that if Turkey would have invaded Kuwait it would have fared better than Iraq..


----------



## Bouncer

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What are you on about brother. They are respectively placed 11th and 10th in the world military ranking where is all this 2 decades? Militarily both countries are head to head. There are places where Egypt is stronger then Pakistan and vice versa there are places where Pakistan is stronger but on average they are about the same strength except Pakistan has Nuclear weapons which gives it an edge. Turkey has stronger army then both due to much superior defense industry 2nd best in the world currently but the cap is not that big tho since both Egypt and Pakistan rank higher then Turkey which makes the ranking not quite realistic but you kinda of get the picture. hard to measure.



Brother, I think you misread my post as a military comparison. I commented on the institution of democracy, democratic process and how strong it is in our three Muslim countries. Pakistan and Turkey have suffered from US backed military coups that worked to further US interests. Egypt has a had a long and complicated history with military coups as well. 

Turkey suffered last suffered an outright coup in 1980. And some behind the scene coups like the one in 1997. Since then Turkey has made progress in last two decades towards civilian supremacy and Turks proved their intentions of protecting their democracy in 2016. 

Pakistan has had some semblance of a civilian government since 2008, though military remains firmly in-charge of two critical domains like foreign policy and defence from behind the scenes with some semlence of a civilian supremacy. Things are moving slowly but surely towards a more democratic Pakistan and Insha'Allah a few more election cycles and we will have a stable democracy, unless Uncle Sam manages to convince another "mujahid" General of ours to "save Pakistan from existential threats" i.e. serve America against their latest enemy. It was the Soviets in 80's and Terrorism in 99. 

I ranked Egypt as a few decades behind Pakistan because you guys are as of today, democratic process wise, where we were before dictator Zia of 80s--a popular leader (Bhutto) elected by the people was hanged by Zia. Bhutto had his own set of problems and is today reviled for his economic mismanagement etc. 

Below is my original post for reference.



Bouncer said:


> And ironically both countries have a significant % of pro-military population. *In terms of democratic process & its maturity* its interesting to note that Turkey leads Pakistan and Pakistan leads Egypt by about 2 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bouncer said:


> Brother, I think you misread my post as a military comparison. I commented on the institution of democracy, democratic process



Sorry about that brother. I stand corrected. I initially thought it was something else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ,
My heart bleeds for you, especially knowing the country that you came from. For Algerians, and for the Africans, the Sahrawis questions represent is of the existential order. You have no idea about sacrifice that Algeria and other African nations has to live thru to gain their respective freedom, because your country as other Arab moslem countries were just created with a ruler and a pencil on a drunken night!
You have no right to talk or discuss or debate a subject that you totally escapes you and your like. 

Just have a look on how many foreign military bases you have in your country? Thattel the world that you have no concept of the meaning of the word freedom...You are not even a citizen, you are like Morocco, you try to defend, but like other Muslim parcel under a wren, a just a subject...and your country is just another protectorat to one or many foreign power..same as Morocco.
Your country as well as other Muslim Arab country side with Morocco and that is understandable, if you have never been a man but a subject, subjects needs master.and that exactly what you all are. But Sahrawis are better men than any Arabs and any Moroccans save a few...The Sahara will be indépendant and his indépendance is irrelevant to Arab States position, because you have none, it is just dictated to you and you comply...My dog also comply, he knows that his well being depends on me!
For Islamophobia, Qatar, the Émirat,Saudi Arabia and others have given the dirty image of a retrograde, out dated, violent religion..Islam was a peaceful religion , until bédouins got hold of it...and we’re living the results and the consequences of an Islam that was emptied of its substance by incult individuals. In and out!


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ceylal said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq ,
> My heart bleeds for you, especially knowing the country that you came from. For Algerians, and for the Africans, the Sahrawis questions represent is of the existential order. You have no idea about sacrifice that Algeria and other African nations has to live thru to gain their respective freedom, because your country as other Arab moslem countries were just created with a ruler and a pencil on a drunken night!
> You have no right to talk or discuss or debate a subject that you totally escapes you and your like.
> 
> Just have a look on how many foreign military bases you have in your country? Thattel the world that you have no concept of the meaning of the word freedom...You are not even a citizen, you are like Morocco, you try to defend, but like other Muslim parcel under a wren, a just a subject...and your country is just another protectorat to one or many foreign power..same as Morocco.
> Your country as well as other Muslim Arab country side with Morocco and that is understandable, if you have never been a man but a subject, subjects needs master.and that exactly what you all are. But Sahrawis are better men than any Arabs and any Moroccans save a few...The Sahara will be indépendant and his indépendance is irrelevant to Arab States position, because you have none, it is just dictated to you and you comply...My dog also comply, he knows that his well being depends on me!
> For Islamophobia, Qatar, the Émirat,Saudi Arabia and others have given the dirty image of a retrograde, out dated, violent religion..Islam was a peaceful religion , until bédouins got hold of it...and we’re living the results and the consequences of an Islam that was emptied of its substance by incult individuals. In and out!



What in the world? You an imbecile and are you even muslim? You definitely don't represent the Algerian position but I see you as confuse Individual whos not even worth my time. There are many Algerian intellectuals but unfortunately you are not one of them. You live in a delulu land that doesn't even exist such as thinking everyone is after Algeria alone etc etc. Just a pile of nonsense


----------



## Ceylal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What in the world? You an imbecile and are you even muslim? You definitely don't represent the Algerian position but I see you as confuse Individual whos not even worth my time. There are many Algerian intellectuals but unfortunately you are not one of them. You live in a delulu land that doesn't even exist such as thinking everyone is after Algeria alone etc etc. Just a pile of nonsense


What a politically correct wahabi wannabe! you make me laugh when what a used to be dwelling, wearing a white bleached abaya take himself for an intellectual..😂😂😂😂😂 You certainly can’t compare Algeria to one of the many truck stop of the Middle East? Algeria has a bigger history than all the Arab states combined.Do I need to spell it out...


----------



## Abid123

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Sorry about that brother. I stand corrected. I initially thought it was something else



Brother dont use Globalfirepower as a source. Brazil junk military is ranked 9th worldwide on globalfirepower lol. Egypt has a very powerful military you can be proud off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

camelguy said:


> No one's interested in your Feto story, the old friend of erdogan.
> Sisi should stop being a dayyooth, invade Libya and enforce the re-Arabization of the western front.


You probably your government can send Iraqi forces to give him a hand...If Egypt could, it will have done exactly that and annex eastern Lybia, as it has always claimed it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Abid123 said:


> Brother dont use Globalfirepower as a source. Brazil junk military is ranked 9th worldwide on globalfirepower lol. Egypt has a very powerful military you can be proud off.



True. That list doesn't reflect on reality


----------



## Ziri

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917


Egypt’s Military Leadership Deficit 








Egypt’s Military Leadership Deficit - New Lines Institute


Diverse and robust new arms procurements have become a feature of Sisi’s rise to power and continue into his sixth year as president, with the Egyptian military now the third largest importer of weapons in the world despite the country’s economic fragility and growing levels of poverty.




newlinesinstitute.org


----------



## Ziri

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What kind of nonsense is this reasoning. Egypt is one of the oldest civlizations. It has thrived multiple times and it is still thriving. The world is not only Today but Tomorrow and Egypt has a promising future


Promises, promises, but always nothing in the horizon for Egypt's future.


----------



## The SC




----------



## Titanium100

Ziri said:


> Promises, promises, but always nothing in the horizon



The only promise on the horizone is you are gone and perma-banned


----------



## Ziri

Titanium100 said:


> The only promise on the horizone is you are gone and perma-banned


Why do you wish me to be banned ? You can't handle Freedom of Speech, do you ? You need to enjoy the new sheriff in town, though.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## flameboard

So did Saddam. This guy is a curse for Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

flameboard said:


> So did Saddam. This guy is a curse for Egypt



Have you seen Egypt lately before you start talking.. His the best thing to happen to Egypt since the last 70 years. Egypt has made 30 years worth of advancement in just 7 years under Sisi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ziri

Titanium100 said:


> Have you seen Egypt lately before you start talking.. His the best thing to happen to Egypt since the last 70 years. Egypt has made 30 years worth of advancement in just 7 years under Sisi


Sisi is a military dictator who mounted a Coup d'Etat against President Morsi, a rightfully elected president.


----------



## Titanium100

Ziri said:


> Sisi is a military dictator who mounted a Coup d'Etat against President Morsi, a rightfully elected president.



So what? time moves on and plus Sisi did great he was not just some irrelevant incompetent


----------



## Ziri

Titanium100 said:


> So what? time moves on and plus Sisi did great he was not just some irrelevant incompetent


There is a trend. You support and protect dictatorships in the Arab world such as Egypt, UAE, KSA, Bahrein, Jordan and Morocco, and you stand against Democratic countries. I wonder why. What do you have against Liberty and Freedom ?


----------



## Ziri

Titanium100 said:


> Look I don't believe in Democracy, Communism, Monarchy, all sorts of systems I just appreciate good governing it doesn't matter whether it comes from a King, Monarch, someone democratically elected or communist etc etc.. It comes down to Good governing.. I look at individual quality and systems are superfacial and overrated


You've said it all. Thank you for defending the indefensible. I rest my case.


----------



## flameboard

Titanium100 said:


> Have you seen Egypt lately before you start talking.. His the best thing to happen to Egypt since the last 70 years. Egypt has made 30 years worth of advancement in just 7 years under Sisi


Advancement in what? All he’s done is bow out to world powers and gotten rewarded in military gear and even that hasn’t helped much in maintaining Egypt’s interests in the flow of water in the Nile.

He’s destroyed Egypt’s democracy at its inceptions and he’s had so long to rule but he’s made the government’s stability linked to his own survival and Egypt’s stability linked to foreign approval. That’s the recipe for long term disaster for any Middle Eastern nation


----------



## Titanium100

Ziri said:


> You've said it all. Thank you for defending the indefensible. I rest my case.



You welcome.. Atleast you better than these who are day-dreaming


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ziri said:


> You've said it all. Thank you for defending the indefensible. I rest my case.


Can you tell us about Algerian progress and democracy if you are an Algerian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Wilhelm II said:


> Can you tell us about Algerian progress and democracy if you are an Algerian?



I fail to understand that dude and another Algerian's bitterness... It is unwarranted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Titanium100 said:


> I fail to understand that dude and another Algerian's bitterness... It is unwarranted


Silence means a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> True. That list doesn't reflect on reality



I agree with this take. There is many things they overlooked


----------



## Maula Jatt

retaxis said:


> Sisi told the Turks not to cross the red line in Libya and the Turks listened.


Its the only thing he can do, but gets loose motions when faced with Israelis


----------



## Battlion25

Sainthood 101 said:


> Its the only thing he can do, but gets loose motions when faced with Israelis



When has he ever been faced with Israel? Why are people being so deluded regarding simple things. Referencing things that is not even on the agenda. You don't know what you are even asking for here? You just said why doesn't Egypt fight NATO out of the blue.. Egypt can rollover Israel without much hassle there is just to much scale

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Egypt on paper is a tiger....but it cannot Israel. So all this talk is bs. 
Sadly arabs are useless


----------



## Maula Jatt

From the nation of Lion Gamal Al Nasser to Shushu oh... Sisi
Remember the 60 minutes meltdown, can't even handle an interview

Alright s*** happens, bad interviews happen

But why make mess out of it by begging them to remove it?

And people saying he is a great millitary genius getting toys left and right

Which serious fighting force buys European, Russian, American (maybe in the future Chinese who knows?)

Weapon systems, like you know how hard it is to maintain these different ecosystems, forget the ballooned up costs

Great nation of Egypt deserves better, Sisi ain't it

I believe he isn't even that good on economic front? (Not sure about this one though)


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

Battlion25 said:


> When has he ever been faced with Israel? Why are people being so deluded regarding simple things. Referencing things that is not even on the agenda. You don't know what you are even asking for here? You just said why doesn't Egypt fight NATO out of the blue.. Egypt can rollover Israel without much hassle there is just to much scale



Great to see a Pakistani brother speak some sense. I thank you for standing up for Egypt and Egyptians on this forum by stating what you said. 

Sometimes it's like being surrounded by a pack of wolves who want to tear you apart and eat half of you while watching the other half wither in pain and bleed to death and get satisfaction from such diabolical and ill-willed hatred. 

But very refreshing to see your level-headed pointing out of the obvious that seems to elude these individuals due to their blinded by their overwhelming hatred. Truly remarkable and thank you again!



The SC said:


>



Seems the 2nd time around seeing this video made me see things I missed the first time around. This wasn't one of them but worth mentioning; that hand-to-hand combat training with live fire and the balloons @ minute 2:53 or so including a few seconds before and after is the stuff you see on the SPETZNAS training videos. Definitely some radical super close and trusting your fellow soldier not to shoot you with that required speed, accuracy and closeness. Gotta be on top of your game when you're pulling off these types of stunts as one missed cue here or there and you're shooting your buddy' in the face! lol. But it probably doesn't get any closer than the real thing doing it this way, hence why SPETNAZ adopted these super dangerous and crazy radical methods of training for special ops.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## Titanium100

Michini said:


> Still they are so afraid of us🤣🤣😅



You can't even fight non-state actors like Hamas or Hezbollah and you wanna sqaure to the big countries while just being a US outpost that can't even defeat non state actors.. Tiny Israel can't punch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> You can't even fight non-state actors like Hamas or Hezbollah and you wanna sqaure to the big countries while just being a US outpost that can't even defeat non state actors.. Tiny Israel can't punch



Nice reply, but I wouldn't even bother with a nitwit troll like that. Feeding the trolls is actually promoting their douche-baggery. So you're much better off completely ignoring them. But I'm not here to tell you what to do, ma bro. Of course you are entitled to say whatever you like, just some friendly advice.



Sainthood 101 said:


> From the nation of Lion Gamal Al Nasser to Shushu oh... Sisi
> Remember the 60 minutes meltdown, can't even handle an interview
> 
> Alright s*** happens, bad interviews happen
> 
> But why make mess out of it by begging them to remove it?
> 
> And people saying he is a great millitary genius getting toys left and right
> 
> Which serious fighting force buys European, Russian, American (maybe in the future Chinese who knows?}
> 
> Weapon systems, like you know how hard it is to maintain these different ecosystems, forget the ballooned up costs
> 
> Great nation of Egypt deserves better, Sisi ain't it
> 
> I believe he isn't even that good on economic front? (Not sure about this one though)



*LMFAO!!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falconless

Ear plugs needed for their band


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

The SC said:


> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt has armed forces that are among the most powerful armies in the whole region, but our use of force is always balanced and rational and aims to protect our national security, our borders, and the stability of the Egyptian state.
> 
> During the meeting with leaders, officers, non-commissioned officers and soldiers of the armed forces, President El-Sisi added that drawing the red line in Libya aims to put an end to the conflict between the brothers in Libya, and we hope that there will be an end to all conflicts in the whole region
> 
> President El-Sisi indicated that the results achieved in this are good, and this is what we see now from the Libyan House of Representatives discussing the regulations and names of the new Libyan government, which will, during its period of work, reset the political, security and economic situation in Libya and prepare for the stage of elections in which power is handed over to an elected president by will The Libyan people mark the end of a chapter of conflicts that lasted more than 10 years.
> 
> President El-Sisi stressed that Egypt supports the Libyan reforms, stressing that the Libyan national security is the security of Egypt and the stability of Libya means the stability of Egypt.
> 
> President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that 500 to 600 billion pounds had been allocated within 3 years, to redevelop the Egyptian countryside, change and improve the lives of citizens. The President added that this project was planned to be implemented in 10 to 15 years/.
> 
> President El-Sisi sent a message to the Egyptians, saying: “With the current population growth rates, we will not be able to talk about a million people who want job opportunities every year. How do we work a million every year? There is no solution other than birth control in Egypt, wanting to achieve a future that remains in need. At 400 thousand annually for at least 10 years.
> 
> 
> https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/2278917


Armies can save countries, but armies don't run countries, Mr CC.


----------



## PakFactor

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much



Honestly, Pakistan's don't have any hate towards Egypt per say, it's just the Gulf Arabs left a bad taste in Pakistani mouths and due to them the rest of the Arab world gets the paint brush treatment. You can say guilt by association.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much



Egypt is respected and loved by the vast majority for numerous reasons some of them are the following; being the citadel of Islam in history, Al-Azhar, giving it to the Israelis, a brother nation etc. 
You always get fools among people. I recall years back an Egyptian girl writing the most disgusting insults (far worse than anything here) about Pakistanis on a public forum, I and many other Pakistanis didn't use her a benchmark. 
I'm sorry I shall remove anything that is offensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much


No we only hate the Zionist slaves that have ruled you for the last 50 years.


----------



## Azadkashmir

i wish egypt was a beast but they are dependent on food aid no wheat it will starve.

pakistan itself has starving ppl even though we have rivers n climate togrow bumper crops.


----------



## The SC

Azadkashmir said:


> i wish egypt was a beast but they are dependent on food aid no wheat it will starve.
> 
> pakistan itself has starving ppl even though we have rivers n climate togrow bumper crops.


Egypt imports only 20% of its wheat.. and it is going to be totally self-sufficient in the next 5 years..

You can visit this thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...development-projects-news-and-updates.517072/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much



Meh, don't let it get to you ya habibi. It's some kind of jealousy or something but the really bizarre thing is how they hate Sisi with a passion!!!! looooool It's the most bizarre thing I've seen on this forum. I think it's because they want to show loyalty to the big mouth dog from Turkey, So they pretend they dislike Sisi and insult him all the time.

Funny, I could care less about Imran Khan or the president of Pakistan who was in Egypt last week. As a matter of fact, I actually admire Khan for what he has accomplished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Gomig-21 said:


> think it's because they want to show loyalty to the big mouth dog from Turkey


Who is this dog?

Here you accuse some Pakistanis with some things, but your tone is much more offensive. However, it is too cowardly at the same time, compared to Pakistani members. You cant write even names of the people or establishments you imply.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Meh, don't let it get to you ya habibi. It's some kind of jealousy or something but the really bizarre thing is how they hate Sisi with a passion!!!! looooool It's the most bizarre thing I've seen on this forum. I think it's because they want to show loyalty to the big mouth dog from Turkey, So they pretend they dislike Sisi and insult him all the time.
> 
> Funny, I could care less about Imran Khan or the president of Pakistan who was in Egypt last week. As a matter of fact, I actually admire Khan for what he has accomplished.


wait he visited egypt? last week? i didnt even know


----------



## Foinikas

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much


I am disappointed too. 

It seems they prefer some kind of Muslim Brotherhood leader like Morsi. 

Sisi yes,Sisi yes,Morsi no,Morsi no.

They laugh,but Misr has managed to have an Air Force made up of Rafale,Mirage,
F-16s,Su-35s and soon F-15s. 

As well as a dense AA network and one of the strongest navies in the Arab world.


----------



## Gomig-21

**************

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Foinikas said:


> I am disappointed too.
> 
> It seems they prefer some kind of Muslim Brotherhood leader like Morsi.
> 
> Sisi yes,Sisi yes,Morsi no,Morsi no.
> 
> They laugh,but Misr has managed to have an Air Force made up of Rafale,Mirage,
> F-16s,Su-35s and soon F-15s.
> 
> As well as a dense AA network and one of the strongest navies in the Arab world.


iam telling you this F-15 deal is a death sentence i will elaborate further on this in the f15 thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Hydration said:


> damn didnt know pakistanis hate us so much


Trusts me this is a small minority..Majority love muslim nation armies regardless what country and Egypt overall has a good reputation.



Gomig-21 said:


> Meh, don't let it get to you ya habibi. It's some kind of jealousy or something but the really bizarre thing is how they hate Sisi with a passion!!!! looooool It's the most bizarre thing I've seen on this forum. I think it's because they want to show loyalty to the big mouth dog from Turkey, So they pretend they dislike Sisi and insult him all the time.
> 
> Funny, I could care less about Imran Khan or the president of Pakistan who was in Egypt last week. As a matter of fact, I actually admire Khan for what he has accomplished.


I may not have great views about sisi.. but I like Egypt as a nation and a strong military nation.One man doesnt necessarily define the whole country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

-blitzkrieg- said:


> I may not have great views about sisi.. but I like Egypt as a nation and a strong military nation.One man doesnt necessarily define the whole country.



Oh I know that. I was only referring to the ones who make disparaging comments about anything Egyptian here on this forum. I lived in Pakistan as my Father (Allah Yerhamu) was a consultant for the UN and he was assigned to Pakistan among several other countries, but we were there for 2 years and I'll never forget it. This was back in the early 80s and I remember the people were unbelievably warm and welcoming. Our backyard was also straight up marijuana lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh I know that. I was only referring to the ones who make disparaging comments about anything Egyptian here on this forum. I lived in Pakistan as my Father (Allah Yerhamu) was a consultant for the UN and he was assigned to Pakistan among several other countries, but we were there for 2 years and I'll never forget it. This was back in the early 80s and I remember the people were unbelievably warm and welcoming. Our backyard was also straight up marijuana lol.


Most of them liked Morsi. Others believe Egypt lost independence under military..Regardles it's all Egypts internal affairs even if we have a pov we shouldnt disparage anything Egyptian.

As for marijuana the pic explains it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Most of them liked Morsi. Others believe Egypt lost independence under military..Regardles it's all Egypts internal affairs even if we have a pov we shouldnt disparage anything Egyptian.
> 
> As for marijuana the pic explains it.
> View attachment 827290


the people you heard who told u they liked morsi have no idea who bad he was or what he did


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

-blitzkrieg- said:


> Trusts me this is a small minority..Majority love muslim nation armies regardless what country and Egypt overall has a good reputation.
> 
> 
> I may not have great views about sisi.. but I like Egypt as a nation and a strong military nation.One man doesnt necessarily define the whole country.


Pakistanis respect Egyptians,... As long as they dont travel outside and visit some Arab countries

I had high respects towards arab, Coming here revealed an entire different picture of realities 
And i had no idea when my views began to change 

Its considered a miracle to have *sensible egyptian friend, something is terribly wrong here in the air or ground

Egyptians have an undeniable shadow of Pharaohs with them that prevent them talking sense


----------



## Hydration

HaMoTZeMaS said:


> Pakistanis respect Egyptians,... As long as they dont travel outside and visit some Arab countries
> 
> I had high respects towards arab, Coming here revealed an entire different picture of realities
> And i had no idea when my views began to change
> 
> Its considered a miracle to have *sensible egyptian friend, something is terribly wrong here in the air or ground
> 
> Egyptians have an undeniable shadow of Pharaohs with them that prevent them talking sense


what.......

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> wait he visited egypt? last week? i didnt even know


There was also Shoukry visiting Pakistan on the 19th of this month,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505459916244340738

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

KaiserX said:


> I would not put all dictators in that category... The dictators of South Korea, China, and Singapor lead their nations to being major economic powers today. Had Pakistan stuck to the likes of Ayub Khan for another decade or Mushraf another decade our economy would easily be above the 1+ trillion GDP range today if not a few years ago.


 

Total fallacy.

Pakistan broke in 2 in 1971 after BD left. Without BD fiscal transfers its economy was not that great afterwards.

Sorry but Pakistan has never done well economically without the resources of BD or from US and/or other sources.

This may not be what Pakistanis want to hear but facts are facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

Gomig-21 said:


> There was also Shoukry visiting Pakistan on the 19th of this month,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505459916244340738



The thing I don't like about Shoukry is the same thing that is good about him. His to much of a bureaucrat slush diplomat and he never exits these lanes. Sometimes breaking ranks on the right moments can be beneficial but not with Shoukry his a classic bureaucrat with clean PC and never goes out of character. His like a PC game character

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

T-SaGe said:


> As a Turk, Egypt's strengthening only makes me happy. Governments are temporary, but friendship between relative and muslim nations always permanent.
> 
> Unlike other Arab countries, Egypt has a huge military potential. The strong tradition of the Egyptian military controls the country both economically and politically. This may provide some unique advantages for the Egyptian state to deepen its defense industry as a subsystems provider and strengthen its ecosystem in the future.


Good post. This is where I believe at least Turkey, Egypt and Pakistan should have joint ventures given they all have pretty significant industrial bases (the largest in the Muslim world barring Indonesia) to develop next generation, niche capabilities and lessen their dependence on the Western and even the Russian blocks.

The road to indigenization is hard, but well worth taking. It will produce sub-par capabilities at first but as long as these three countries can align (think Eurofighter type joint ventures), bring the best and the brightest to work together and have clear targets, they can produce very competitive military solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

